# Level 100 und was nun ? :)



## Heyall (10. Dezember 2014)

Hi ich bin es nochmal 

 

ich habe nun seit 3-4 tagen das level 100 erreicht und weiss jetzt nicht mehr weiter.

 

Ich mache jeden tag mein daily q , ich habe heute das erste mal tarlna erledigt <leider nur gold gedroppt  >

 

wenn ich aber nach raids suche unter "gruppe suchen" werden meine anfragen immer abgewiesen weil mein ilvl mit 600 für alle wohl zu niedrig ist ^^

 

und wenn ich nach dungeons suche gibt es vielleicht 2-3 treffer von denen auch kein brauchbarer dabei ist , das sind dann so lvl80 dungeons oder so.

 

 

Zur Zeit logge ich mich nur ein damit meine follower in der garnision aufträge machen 

 

 

Hoffentlich kan mir einer helfen  Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Janus81 (10. Dezember 2014)

1: Übern Browser Instanzen gehen und I-Lvl aufbessern... (nicht die org Grps sondern die Zufallsgruppen)

2: Feuerprobe Silber machen damit später in Hero Inis kannst (da die eh mit deiner GS skaliert besser früher als später...wird nicht leichter)

3: mit I-Lvl 615 AB in die Heros und weiter farmen bis so ca I-Lvl 635

4: Berufs-Mats farmen in Garni (Arbeitsaufträge) und per Hand damit dir brauchbare 640er Items herstellen kannst.

5: Quest-Stränge vervollständigen um weitere Anhänger usw frei zu spielen

 

Das sind mal die wichtigsten To Dos um voran zu kommen.


----------



## BigRizz (10. Dezember 2014)

- Auf jeden fall die Feuerprobe auf silber abschließen und Zufallsdungeon und Heros machen.

- Die Apex Daily aus der Garni holen , Apex ansammeln und Gear dafür holen. (Apex auch für den legendären Ring benötigt)

- Deine Legendäre Ring Quest soweit machen bis es zu den Raids damit geht.

- Evtl. PvP machen und damit bisschen das Gear ergänzen.

- Bis 'Januar hast zeit den Raid Geschmolzener kern zu Machen (benötigt GS 615) gibt n schönes Kopfteil was nice für den Anfang ist.

  (oben drauf gibt's als Boni noch n  hübsches Reittier dazu


----------



## madmurdock (10. Dezember 2014)

Um es noch mal klar zustellen. Du brauchst genau 600 ilvl um in die Non Hero Version der 5er Instanzen zu kommen. Stoff Items als Schurke etc zählen mittlerweile nicht mehr, so wie ich das damals mit meinem 1. 100er mitgekriegt habe. Dies läßt sich unter anderem auch durch das AH bewerkstelligen, wo man 593 Greens kaufen kann, Questen in Nagrand etc etc. So kommt man für Slots mit Lücken fix an 600.

 

Ab 600 dann so lange Inis machen bis du an 610 kommst für die Heros. Der Rest wurde ja schon genannt.


----------



## Mayestic (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen, es läuft eigentlich so wie bei jedem Addon. 

Erst mal auf Maximallevel questen (oder durch massive Dungeonruns wie es z.B. Heiler und Tanks gerne machen) und alle Tagesquests mitnehmen, dann die einfachen Instanzen mit Zufallsgruppen abfarmen bis man das benötigte ilvl für die nächst höhere Instanz hat um dann iwann LFR-Schlachtzüge zu machen.

Generell wirste aber schnell merken das Zufallsgruppen manchmal ein paar negative Dinge mitbringen. 

Einerseits verlassen Spieler einfach mal kommentarlos die Gruppe oder aber du wirst per Mehrheitsentscheid kommentarlos gekickt  und generell wird nicht selten auf alles "BEDARF" gewürfelt wo man bedarf würfeln kann auch wenn mans gar nicht braucht oder es bei einem anderen Spieler in der Gruppe noch wirklich was verbessern würde. Ausreden warum die Spieler das machen kennt mittlerweile ja jeder. 

Generell würde ich fast sagen fehlt dir einfach ne Gilde. Sollte dein Interesse an mehr als Randomgruppen orientiert sein solltest du schon mal frühzeitig abchecken welche Gilden denn in Frage kämen.

Eigentlich ist die Zeit rund um ein neues Addon immer ideal um in Gilden zu kommen.


----------



## Bandit 1 (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich wieß gar nicht, was ich zuerst machen soll.

 

In die Garnie, Erz abbauen, Planzen plücken, Missionen abschließen und neue

machen, Berufe und Herstellerposten in der Garnie absammeln. 

Dann auf zur Daily die 800 oder 1000 Kristalle sammeln und in der Zeit für eine

Instanz angemeldet sein... 

Invite als DD kommt zur Zeit so nach 40 Minuten und die Innie kann auch mal

30 Minuten dauern. (von Hero will ich erst gar nicht anfangen...)

 

Das macht schon mal locker 60 - 90 Minuten. Dann habe ich noch nichts anderes

geschafft.

 

Noch ein Tipp: questen, questen, questen und einen Zwergenbunker in der Garni

bauen. Die Chance auf ein besseres Item erhöht sich gewaltig - habe gestern als

Belohnung 632er Epics bekommen.

 

Alles andere haben meine Vorredner ja schon aufgezählt.


----------



## Rasgaar (10. Dezember 2014)

Spätestens wenn man 3-4 Chars auf 100 hat und mit allen die Garni auf mindestens Level 2, dann liegt ausser Mine und Kräutergarten leeren, Arbeitsaufträge sammeln und erteilen, sowie Anhängermissionen entgegen nehmen und wieder neu losschicken gar nichts anderes mehr drin :-/


----------



## Smirgul (10. Dezember 2014)

PvP 

 

Dort bekommst du 600 - 620'er Teile. Manchmal auch ein 626'er.


----------



## madmurdock (10. Dezember 2014)

Einerseits verlassen Spieler einfach mal kommentarlos die Gruppe oder aber du wirst per Mehrheitsentscheid kommentarlos gekickt  und generell wird nicht selten auf alles "BEDARF" gewürfelt wo man bedarf würfeln kann auch wenn mans gar nicht braucht oder es bei einem anderen Spieler in der Gruppe noch wirklich was verbessern würde. 
Wurde ja Gott sei Dank abgeschafft. Bis auf eine Ini (war wohl n Blizz Bug oder kurze Umstellung) gab es IMMER persönlichen Loot. Ob Low Ini (91-99) oder 600 ilvl oder 610 ilvl Inis. Wie das im CM aussieht weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Heyall (10. Dezember 2014)

oha! soviel und ich verstehe nur bahnhof 

 

Erstmal vielen dank !!!! für die ganzen antworten

 

 

1. was ist die feuerprobe und wo mache ich die? ist das vielleicht der proving ground wo man bronze bekommen kann??

2. legendärer ring q ...was is das und wo bekommt man den q

 

3. ich bin ein mage

 

welche sind die beiden berufe die ich erlernen sollte die am besten sind und wo erlerne ich die?

 

4. welche gebäude sind die besten die ich bauen kann in meiner garnision

 

ich habe jetzt den zwergen bunker gebaut


----------



## Snoggo (10. Dezember 2014)

Wie das im CM aussieht weiss ich nicht.

CMs haben keinen Loot, damit man nicht das Problem hat, Zeit dadurch zu "verschwenden".
Stattdessen gibt es eine Daily für eine spezifische CM Ini, bei Abschluss gibt es dann eine Kiste mit einem 645er Item.


----------



## Heyall (10. Dezember 2014)

also die feuerprobe is wohl der proving ground  das habe ich jetzt auf silber geschafft

 

ich bin jetzt ilvl610

 

allerdings weiss ich nicht welche gebäude am besten sind in der garnision und welche berüfe ich als mage erlernen sollte.

 

und wo bekomme ich dieses legendärer ring q ?


----------



## Kaminski2 (10. Dezember 2014)

Bei den Garnisonsgebäuden musst du selbst entscheiden was dir wichtig ist! Ich zb habe Kaserne (mehr Anhänger auf Stufe 3) und Kriegswerkstatt (ein Bonusroll umsonst pro Woche + Anhängeritems für Garnisonsresourcen) als große Gebäude. Mittlere sind Gasthaus (viele nützliche Items durch die Quests) und Handelsposten ( weil ich Ruffraktionen liebe) und als Kleine, meine beiden Berufe + Wiederverwertung (dieses ist sehr sinnvoll da in den Kisten auch Raiditems sein können).

 

Anhängermissionen lohnen sich wirklich, ich habe schon 2x645 und einmal 655 Items bekommen! 

 

Die Legendäre Quest startet auf 68 in der Garnison.

 

Berufe sind mittlerweile fast nutzlos. Nett als Magier wären Schneidern für Items und ein Beruf der klassenunabhängige Items herstellt, wie Verzaubern oder Juwelier.


----------



## Heyall (10. Dezember 2014)

"Die Legendäre Quest startet auf 68 in der Garnison."

 

Was heisst das ?


----------



## Derulu (10. Dezember 2014)

"Die Legendäre Quest startet auf 68 in der Garnison."
 
Was heisst das ? 


Es hätte heißen sollen "98"... und dass die Questreihe, bei der am Ende der Ring mit " legendärer" Qualität steht, mit dem Level in deiner Garnison startet. Der "Gehilfe von Khadgar" (ein orange schimmernder Geist) startet die Questreihe, welche sich über die gesamte Addonlaufzeit hinziehen wird


----------



## Grushdak (11. Dezember 2014)

Ehm, Derulu, auch nicht Level 88 - definitiv später - auch logisch, da Du vor 90 eh noch gar keine Garnison hast. 

 

also 98


----------



## Heyall (11. Dezember 2014)

also dieser rötliche/orange geist hatte ein ! , aber das war für ein dungeon q . 

 

ein legedäres ring q hab ich noch nicht bekommen


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (11. Dezember 2014)

also dieser rötliche/orange geist hatte ein ! , aber das war für ein dungeon q . 

 

ein legedäres ring q hab ich noch nicht bekommen

 

Das liegt daran, dass du dir den Ring auch erstmal erarbeiten musst.

Du liest dir schon die Quest-Texte auch durch oder? Die Story um den Ring erläutert dir, warum du erstmal in einige Dungeons gehen musst.


----------



## Zwizazadera (11. Dezember 2014)

Hi jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. 

Dafür das du wenig bis gar keine Ahnung hast solltest du dich echt mal auf den Hintern setzten und jeden für dich unbekannten Begriff aus der Wow Welt mal Googln und den einen oder anderen Guide zu allem lesen was du finden kannst. 

Du wirst sonst keinen Deut weiter kommen und eher früher als später die Lust am Spiel verlieren weil du keine Ahnung hast was, was überhaupt bedeutet in wow. Also hin hocken und lesen! z.b. Bei buffed.de und andere bekannte Seiten zu wow auch bei Blizzard findet man gute Guide. &#9786;


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Dezember 2014)

Das liegt daran, dass du dir den Ring auch erstmal erarbeiten musst.

Du liest dir schon die Quest-Texte auch durch oder? Die Story um den Ring erläutert dir, warum du erstmal in einige Dungeons gehen musst.

 

Der Geist gibt dir eine Quest, wo du dich erstmal mit Khadgar in seinem Turm in Nagrand treffen sollst. Erst dann bekommst du eine Dungeonquest (Himmelsnadel).

 

Aber ja, prinzipiell sollten sich die Fragen auch klären, wenn der TE wenigstens mal die Questtexte überfliegen würde, statt sich zu wundern, in ein Forum zu schreiben und dann 'n paar Stunden (oder Tage) auf Antworten zu warten.


----------



## Aun (11. Dezember 2014)

Der Geist gibt dir eine Quest, wo du dich erstmal mit Khadgar in seinem Turm in Nagrand treffen sollst. Erst dann bekommst du eine Dungeonquest (Himmelsnadel).

 

Aber ja, prinzipiell sollten sich die Fragen auch klären, wenn der TE wenigstens mal die Questtexte überfliegen würde, statt sich zu wundern, in ein Forum zu schreiben und dann 'n paar Stunden (oder Tage) auf Antworten zu warten. 

völlig abwegig! wozu anstrengen, wenns genug andere gibt


----------



## Heyall (11. Dezember 2014)

ja bei den ersten q habe ich es mir noch durchgelesen aber dann war mir das zu blöd und ich wollte einfach lvl 100 werden, weil im endeffekt war es ja doch immer kille xx sammle xy 

 

danke für die antworten


----------



## pampam (11. Dezember 2014)

Und treffe dich mit z, damit der dir einen immer besseren Ring machen kann


----------



## Kontinuum (12. Dezember 2014)

Sagtmal leute nebenfrage, hatte ich eigentlich glück damit nach je einem run der ganzen heros fast in jedem slot ein 630/36er item zu haben oder ist das beabsichtigt dass man fast garnicht grinden muss?


----------



## Veshrae (12. Dezember 2014)

Sagtmal leute nebenfrage, hatte ich eigentlich glück damit nach je einem run der ganzen heros fast in jedem slot ein 630/36er item zu haben oder ist das beabsichtigt dass man fast garnicht grinden muss?

 

Glück.

Habe z.B. nie ein 630+ Trinket droppen sehen.

 

(Ist ja jetzt auch egal mit dem easy nhc)


----------



## BigRizz (12. Dezember 2014)

Hab nur ein Rücken 636 bekommen bis jetzt!! Alles andere liegt bei 630...immer wieder droppt der selbe Mist nach unzähligen HC Runs -.- ...also tipp ich mal bei dir auf Glück


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (12. Dezember 2014)

Is Glück! Ich hab zig mal HC-Inis durch und nur einmal ist ein 630er Schmuckstück gefallen. während ich mit 636er Teile für alle anderen Slots quasi zugeschi**en werde.

Hab mir jetzt die fehlenden Karten für den Sanndmannbeutel gekauft und die Dunkelmondkarte hergestellt. War ja nich mehr zum aushalten.

Bei 615er Equip empfehle ich aber auch den Lfr...so einfach wie jetzt war der Lfr meiner Meinung nach nie!


----------



## Grushdak (13. Dezember 2014)

Der Geist gibt dir eine Quest, wo du dich erstmal mit Khadgar in seinem Turm in Nagrand treffen sollst. Erst dann bekommst du eine Dungeonquest (Himmelsnadel).

Ehm ... sein Turm ist allerdings nicht in Nagrand - sondern in Zangarra (Talador).


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Dezember 2014)

Sagtmal leute nebenfrage, hatte ich eigentlich glück damit nach je einem run der ganzen heros fast in jedem slot ein 630/36er item zu haben oder ist das beabsichtigt dass man fast garnicht grinden muss?

 

Naja, ist schon eine Menge Glück dabei. Oder du hast einen Sonntagsaccount. 

 

Denn meistens ist es so, dass den ganzen Run nix droppt, ausser 3g und beim Endboss dann wenigstens immer was dabei ist. Was man aber meistens schon 20x bekommen hat.

 

Glaube ich war gefühlte 100x mit meinem Priester Auchi HC, bis endlich mal ne Brust gedroppt ist. Bin vorher noch mit 'ner grünen 586er Quest-Brust rumgerannt, weil einfach nix gedroppt ist. Oder gestern endlich den Stab von Erzmagierin Sol bekommen, auch nach gefühlten 100 Runs HC Flor.


----------



## Kontinuum (13. Dezember 2014)

Glaube ich war gefühlte 100x mit meinem Priester Auchi HC, bis endlich mal ne Brust gedroppt ist. Bin vorher noch mit 'ner grünen 586er Quest-Brust rumgerannt, weil einfach nix gedroppt ist. Oder gestern endlich den Stab von Erzmagierin Sol bekommen, auch nach gefühlten 100 Runs HC Flor.

 

da frage ich mich, hoffentlich ohne deine intelligenz anzugreifen, wieso du überhaupt so oft da rein gehst - mir kommt es nicht so vor als wäre gearscore soooo wichtig (grade wo du durch pvp zuverlässig 620/660er gear kriegen kannst)


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Dezember 2014)

Für den Raid ist es schon wichtig. Da zählt jeder Punkt mehr.


----------



## madmurdock (14. Dezember 2014)

Für den Raid ist es schon wichtig. Da zählt jeder Punkt mehr. 

Für einzelne Slots kann man ja  für den Main Raidchar durchaus mal das AH aufsuchen oder selbst craften/nutzen und auf den GEwinn verzichten. Ausserdem gibt es mit PvP und den Apexis SPlittern auch noch Möglichkeiten. Wenn es die nicht gäbe (zB damals zu Wotl bin ich Utgarde wegen des Tankschwerts fast täglich) kann ichs ja nachvollziehen, aber das trifft ja heut enicht mehr zu.


----------



## hockomat (15. Dezember 2014)

Der Post hört sich irgendwie nach eBay Char an


----------



## pampam (15. Dezember 2014)

Um die Frage vom TE mal abzukürzen: "Ich bin lvl 100, wie komme ich mit nicht mehr als 10 Min Aufwand an Raidtaugliches Equip?"
Ich kann die Frage nicht nachvollziehen. Ist es nicht selbstverständlich, in (Heroische) Instanzen zu gehen, Zeug zu craften usw. ?


----------



## abe15 (16. Dezember 2014)

Leute, ihr müsst nicht gleich schnippisch werden. Wenn ich hier das Wort "Ebaychar" lese kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Ihr seid doch alle nicht dämlich, also wisst ihr, dass es durchaus Spieler gibt, die ihren Char beim Addonkauf auf 90 geboostet haben und somit einfach neu im Spiel sein können. Bleibt freundlich.

 

@Topic:

Ich glaube, deine Frage nach deinen Berufen wurde noch nicht richtig beantwortet. Du bist Mage, also empfehle ich dir Schneiderei (damit kannst du dir selbst 640er Items herstellen - was aber zugegebenermaßen ne Weile dauert). Als Zweitberuf bietet sich dann Verzauberkunst ganz gut an. 

Die Garnison kannst du auf deine Berufe auslegen, heißt als kleine Gebäude auf jeden Fall dann die entsprechenden Gebäude für Verzauberkunst/Schneiderei bauen. Das dritte kleine Gebäude ist wie gesagt die Wiederverwertung. Damit erhälst du die Chance, dass deine Anhänger auf ihren Missionen Equip für dich finden. 

 

Lass dich von den Idioten im Forum nicht abschrecken und stell weiter Fragen, wenn es welche gibt


----------



## Smirgul (16. Dezember 2014)

@abe15: Es wurden genug Tipps gegegen - du solltest schon die Antworten lesen und dich nicht nur auf die letzte beziehen und dann gleich ALLE über einen Kamm scheren und als Idioten titulieren! Das ist eine Unverschämtheit!


----------



## Virikas (16. Dezember 2014)

Glaube ich war gefühlte 100x mit meinem Priester Auchi HC, bis endlich mal ne Brust gedroppt ist. Bin vorher noch mit 'ner grünen 586er Quest-Brust rumgerannt, weil einfach nix gedroppt ist. Oder gestern endlich den Stab von Erzmagierin Sol bekommen, auch nach gefühlten 100 Runs HC Flor.


 

Joah die Brust war doof, weil die Stoffbrust im Personal Loot verbuggt war. Gibts ja auch nen Hotfix Note zu.

War halt doch vorteilhaft die Gruppen mit 5er Premade zu machen, weil da gabs das Prob nicht.

Viel schöner fand ich als ich gestern den letzten -mittlerweile nicht mehr benötigten- Schneidercraft "Brust" gemacht hab und eine Robe mit perfekten Shadow Stats bei rauskam (Krit/Multi). Doof nur, dass ich da schon 2 655 Brüste in der Tasche hatte 

Naja freut sich entweder n Twink oder mein Goldkonto


----------



## abe15 (16. Dezember 2014)

@abe15: Es wurden genug Tipps gegegen - du solltest schon die Antworten lesen und dich nicht nur auf die letzte beziehen und dann gleich ALLE über einen Kamm scheren und als Idioten titulieren! Das ist eine Unverschämtheit!

Eine Unverschämtheit ist es, sich angesprochen zu fühlen wenn man nicht angesprochen wird. 

 

Diejenigen die ich meine wissen sehr gut bescheid und ich habe Fragen beantwortet, die im Thread nicht ausführlich genug besprochen wurden. Außerdem steht in meinem Beitrag nicht eine Zeile, die den Inhalt auf den gesamten Thread bezieht. Genaues Lesen hilft hier. Solltest du ein Problem damit haben, dann mülle bitte keine Threads zu sondern wende dich per PN an mich. Ansonsten unterlasse bitte die unnötigen Posts, die helfen dem TE nämlich am wenigsten.


----------



## Smirgul (16. Dezember 2014)

Na dann schreib nicht "ihr" sondern sprich die Person an - am besten per PM und müll nicht alles zu ;P.


----------



## hockomat (16. Dezember 2014)

Lies dir bitte mal die Fragen des te zum Teil durch dann weißte warum hier einige solche antworten  geben und neu in wow scheint er nicht zu sein


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Dezember 2014)

Für einzelne Slots kann man ja  für den Main Raidchar durchaus mal das AH aufsuchen oder selbst craften/nutzen und auf den GEwinn verzichten. Ausserdem gibt es mit PvP und den Apexis SPlittern auch noch Möglichkeiten. Wenn es die nicht gäbe (zB damals zu Wotl bin ich Utgarde wegen des Tankschwerts fast täglich) kann ichs ja nachvollziehen, aber das trifft ja heut enicht mehr zu.

 

Ich renn lieber zig Mal Inis, als mir das PvP zu geben oder stumpf die Apexissplitter zu farmen.  Ausserdem hat man ja dabei auch noch die Chance auf kriegsgeschmiedete Drops.


----------



## madmurdock (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich renn lieber zig Mal Inis, als mir das PvP zu geben oder stumpf die Apexissplitter zu farmen.  Ausserdem hat man ja dabei auch noch die Chance auf kriegsgeschmiedete Drops.

.. die halt demnächst eh wieder durch den LFR/Raid ersetzt werden.  Kann natürlich jeder machen, was er will, aber speziell eine bestimmte Ini abzufarmen, wäre mir zu öde.  Für einen Slot ist ja die Farmarbeit sogar absehbar.


----------



## abe15 (18. Dezember 2014)

Habt beim Craften aber immer im Hinterkopf, dass ihr nur drei hergestellte Items tragen könnt und seid nicht wie ich gestern so dämlich, für 17.000g ein Trinket im AH zu kaufen und dann zu merken, dass es nicht angelegt werden kann -.-


----------



## Mirmamirmo (29. Dezember 2014)

Der Post hört sich irgendwie nach eBay Char an 

 

Denke eher an lvlboost  aber ist ja auch egal


----------



## madmurdock (30. Dezember 2014)

Denke eher an lvlboost  aber ist ja auch egal

Wie hoch ist eigentlich die Anzahl der Neukunden, die vorher nie einen Char hatten und nun direkt mit 90 anfangen (können)?

 

Als ich damals den DK neu gekriegt habe und alle 3 mins einen neuen Skill gekriegt habe, war ich auch erst mal überfordert und konnte den Char eigentlich erst ein paar Level später (als Neuanfänger wohl noch viel später - spiele seit classic) einigermaßen spielen. Damals gab es ja noch keinen reinen Tank Baum und man konnte alles als DD spielen. Naja, führte dann dazu, dass man Eisige Berührung und Seuchen Dingens Schlag auf CD gespammt hat und Todesstoß etc erst gar nicht genutzt hat. 

 

Mittlerweile gibt es ja zwar ein paar Ingame Tools wie die Priolist Zauberbucheintrag Seite, aber die muss man ja erstmal entdecken (zumal die nicht immer korrekt ist zB bei genanntem DK). Ich kann mir bei dem ganzen Overkill an neuen Skills, Infos und Sonstigem jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, wie ein Neuling einen Char auch nur halbwegs spielen können sollte ohne vorher sich andersweitig zu informieren - und das machen wohl die wenigsten.

 

Klar, WoW ist mittlerweile so einfach was Mob HP, Mob Dmg, eingesteckter Schaden und ausgeteilter Schaden (selbst mit total falscher Rota) angeht, dass die meisten trotzdem Lvl 100 erreichen, aber das sind dann auch die Leute, die einen in den 5er/LFRs in den Wahnsinn treiben und dann leider auch geflamed werden. ZB Hunter mit Petspott in 5er Inis - woher soll ein Neuling wissen, wie man das deaktiviert? Und ohne Hunter Interface (wenn man gerade einen anderen Char spielt) kann man da auch nicht mal eben erklären, wo sich die Option befindet. ^^


----------



## Lexort (30. Dezember 2014)

Wie hoch ist eigentlich die Anzahl der Neukunden, die vorher nie einen Char hatten und nun direkt mit 90 anfangen (können)?

 Hunter mit Petspott in 5er Inis - woher soll ein Neuling wissen, wie man das deaktiviert? Und ohne Hunter Interface (wenn man gerade einen anderen Char spielt) kann man da auch nicht mal eben erklären, wo sich die Option befindet. ^^

 

Man fahre mit der Maus über alles was blinkt und lese den Tooltip?


----------



## Tikume (30. Dezember 2014)

Das Problem in Wow sind ja nicht die Neuanfänger die nicht spielen können.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Dezember 2014)

Overkill an Skills? 
Nie gab es so wenig. Ich glaube keine Klasse muss effektiv mehr als 3-4 Tasten drücken. Cooldowns mal ausgenommen.

Freue mich immer neue Spieler zu sehen, die sind nicht so engstirnig und voreingenommen.
Habe letztens einen getroffen, er hatte ein paar Fragen wie man Rogue spielt. Irgendwann hat er angefangen zu erzählen das er neu ist und wie gut ihm WoW gefällt. 
Von den Alteingesessenen hörste doch nur noch " Ey langweilig, scheiße, classic war besser, GS?????"

Wünschte ich könnte auch Azeroth nochmal neuentdecken, weg von der Itemspirale.


----------



## Annovella (30. Dezember 2014)

Overkill an Skills?
Nie gab es so wenig. Ich glaube keine Klasse muss effektiv mehr als 3-4 Tasten drücken. Cooldowns mal ausgenommen.

Im PvE hat man noch nie mehr als 3-4 Tasten benötigt, ausgenommen vllt. Katze und Meleeshami. Wobei man sich bei diesen auch darum streiten könnte, ob einige Fähigkeiten schon zu den Cooldowns gehören.

Ist WoW dadurch aber viel leichter, als andere Spiele, in denen man gegen Computer spielt? Nein. Kaum ein Spiel ist schwieriger - zumal es ohnehin schwer ist, WoW mit anderen Spielen zu vergleichen.

Ich spiel Half Life 1 auf schwer in 50 Minuten durch, ist das Spiel dadurch schlecht oder zu einfach? Gut, dabei handel es sich natürlich um ein vollkommen anderen Genre, aber in welchem Spiel benötigt man denn aktiv (also innerhalb 10-20 Sekunden) immer min. z.B. 10 Tasten? So etwas gibt es nicht. WoW bietet extrem viele Fähigkeiten an, darunter fallen auch Cooldowns, die einerseits aber auch lebensnotwendig sind. Ergo ist WoW nicht einfach und bietet auch viele Fähigkeiten an. Und ja, es gibt Klassen, die können min 4 Fähigkeiten, die min. alle 20 Sekunden gedrückt werden müssen, auskommen. d.h. aber nicht, dass sie damit gut gespielt werden oder es in jedem Fall ausreicht, um anderen Klassen Konkurrenz zu machen.

Als Beispiel für die Komplexität von WoW nehme ich grundsätzlich dieses Video, bitte ganz anschauen, auch wenn man PvP nicht mag, denn dort sieht man erst, wozu das Spiel WoW fähig ist, wenn es perfekt ausgespielt wird:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcjSJ4WOXvQ

 

Bei dem Rest gebe ich dir recht. Viele Spieler sind in allem pessimistisch eingestellt, es geht immer nur ums Ausrüsten usw. - obwohl ich immer relativ neutral war was solche Aussagen angeht, habe ich aktuell auch keine Lust mehr auf WoW. Aber deswegen liegt mein Acc auch momentan auf Eis. Man muss ein Spiel ja nicht grundsätzlich schlecht reden, nur weil man es selbst nicht mag.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (30. Dezember 2014)

Overkill an Skills?
Nie gab es so wenig. Ich glaube keine Klasse muss effektiv mehr als 3-4 Tasten drücken. Cooldowns mal ausgenommen.

 

Anfangs war ich von der Idee die Skills zu reduzieren angetan.

 

Wenn ich mein Tank Bär und DK nun ansehe bin ich mega unglücklich. Die beiden spielen sich so unfassbar träge ...

 

Dadurch das man auch keine Skills auf die schnelle ändern kann bzw gar keine große Auswahl hat + das klassische Kampfsystem wirkt das alles sehr langweilig auf mich.


----------



## hockomat (31. Dezember 2014)

Ja das mit dem blood dk und bärchen kann ich so unterschreiben vor allem der dk hätte er wenigstens den blutstoß noch wäre es wohlmöglich ein wenig besser aber so ist es reines aoe gespame und halt todestoß und das war's ich war damals mit dem Frost tank sowieso am glucklichtsen aber was sie jetzt aus Blut gemacht haben ist ein Witz


----------



## Annovella (31. Dezember 2014)

Ja, Bären und Blut-Dks sind schon hart getroffen worden. Die anderen Klassen/Speccs sind aber gut gelungen.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (31. Dezember 2014)

Ja das mit dem blood dk und bärchen kann ich so unterschreiben vor allem der dk hätte er wenigstens den blutstoß noch wäre es wohlmöglich ein wenig besser aber so ist es reines aoe gespame und halt todestoß und das war's ich war damals mit dem Frost tank sowieso am glucklichtsen aber was sie jetzt aus Blut gemacht haben ist ein Witz

 

ja es wirkt nicht wirklich durchdacht.

 

ich habe mehr defensive Fähigkeiten als offensive ...


----------



## Mautor (1. Januar 2015)

also ich verstehe das wegen Dk Tank und Bär nicht^^ habe zuerst mein Bär hochgespielt... und es ging super schnell.

Sowohl Single als auch Gruppendmg ist sowas von OP in Inis immer an erster Stelle ohne Probleme.

Schon klar das viele Spells weg sind. Aber sie machen trotzdem beide sehr viel Dmg und es ging sehr schnell die

zu leveln. Zudem kann man wenn man questet einfach durchrennen und alles mal angreifen....man verliert sowieso

nie Hp.

(es muss aber auch gesagt werden das beide Chars mit einem ilvl von 575+ gestartet haben^^)


----------



## madmurdock (1. Januar 2015)

also ich verstehe das wegen Dk Tank und Bär nicht^^ habe zuerst mein Bär hochgespielt... und es ging super schnell.

Sowohl Single als auch Gruppendmg ist sowas von OP in Inis immer an erster Stelle ohne Probleme.

Schon klar das viele Spells weg sind. Aber sie machen trotzdem beide sehr viel Dmg und es ging sehr schnell die

zu leveln. Zudem kann man wenn man questet einfach durchrennen und alles mal angreifen....man verliert sowieso

nie Hp.

(es muss aber auch gesagt werden das beide Chars mit einem ilvl von 575+ gestartet haben^^)

Das Problem ist halt, dass man oft warten muss bis was rdy ist. Bei allen anderen Klassen hat man immer Filler oder ähnliches, so dass man nie maximal mehr als 1 CD nix zu tun hat.


----------



## Derulu (1. Januar 2015)

ich habe mehr defensive Fähigkeiten als offensive ...



Es ist fast so, als wärst du Tank und deine Aufgabe wäre es, zu überleben, damit es auch die anderen tun


----------



## Micro_Cuts (1. Januar 2015)

Es ist fast so, als wärst du Tank und deine Aufgabe wäre es, zu überleben, damit es auch die anderen tun

 

ja das bin ich auch mein lieber.

 

dann werde ich wohl demnächst meine gegner tot schilden und heilen ^^

 

 also ich verstehe das wegen Dk Tank und Bär nicht^^ habe zuerst mein Bär hochgespielt... und es ging super schnell. Sowohl Single als auch Gruppendmg ist sowas von OP in Inis immer an erster Stelle ohne Probleme. Schon klar das viele Spells weg sind. Aber sie machen trotzdem beide sehr viel Dmg und es ging sehr schnell die zu leveln. Zudem kann man wenn man questet einfach durchrennen und alles mal angreifen....man verliert sowieso nie Hp. (es muss aber auch gesagt werden das beide Chars mit einem ilvl von 575+ gestartet haben^^)  
 

der schaden interessiert mich nicht. beide klassen spielen sich einfach langweilig nach den teilweise sehr starken veränderungen. hab ich weiter oben ja schon erwähnt, ich wiederhole mich


----------



## Aaryon01 (1. Januar 2015)

Wie hoch ist eigentlich die Anzahl der Neukunden, die vorher nie einen Char hatten und nun direkt mit 90 anfangen (können)?

 

 

Das würde wohl auf mich zutreffen, obwohl, im Moment noch nicht. Bein tatsächlich jetzt das erste mal bei WoW eingestiegen und stehe daher noch ganz am Anfang. Ich habe alles bis Pandaria, das neuste Add on aber noch nicht, weil sich das noch nicht lohnt. Bis ich mal bei Level 90 ankomme wird noch viel Wasser die Mühlen runterfließen - und wenn ich etwas nie machen würde, dann alles überspringen und gleich auf Level 90 tunen. Welchen Sinn das haben soll, verschließt sich mir - außer eben um sofot das neue Add on spielen zu können. Und dafür alles davor weglassen? Nie im Leben. Ich will alles, was möglich ist, selber erreichen, und es ist mir völlig egal wie lange es dauert, bis ich mal bei Level 90 ankomme. Vor allem will ich auch alles sehen und erkunden, die ganze mögliche Welt. Um so schöner wird das Gefühl dann sein, wenn ich auf ganz normalem Weg bei Level 90 angekommen bin, und dann kann und werde ich mich dem neusten Add on zuwenden. Aber wirklich erst dann.


----------



## zampata (1. Januar 2015)

Naja es kommt halt drauf an was du machen willst. Wenn dir Leveln und Questen gefällt dann ist der Levelboost natürlich nix für dich;

aber viele andere haben halt irgendwann einfach die Schauze voll vom Questen und wenn man das ganze langweilige Leveln, rumrennen und Questen

mit einem Klick hintersich lassen kann um dann mit seinen Freunden durch Inis zu rennen, dann hat das durchaus seinen Reiz.

 

 


ZB Hunter mit Petspott in 5er Inis - woher soll ein Neuling wissen, wie man das deaktiviert? Und ohne Hunter Interface (wenn man gerade einen anderen Char spielt) kann man da auch nicht mal eben erklären, wo sich die Option befindet. ^^

Das Problem dürfte sein, dass der Hunter selbst durch diese Funktion keinerlei Nachteile erleidet. Beim Questen kümmert sich das Pet um alles und wenn man das erste mal in einer Ini ist

UND das Pet dabei nicht stirbt, erleidet der Hunter erstmal keinerlei Nachteile. Dass der Tank sauer ist bzw. weniger Rache erleidet ist etwas, was der Hunter weder sieht noch sich groß dafür interessiert.

Das ist halt das doofe .In Inis und in Raids müsste das Pet, welches so handelt einfach bei jedem hit sterben, dann würde es der Hunter von selbst lernen.

Allerdings können Hunter dann nicht mehr gut irgendwas solo machen oder Notfalltank spielen (wie DD-Krieger mit dem 8 Sek 100 % Parry Talent).


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Januar 2015)

Naja es kommt halt drauf an was du machen willst. Wenn dir Leveln und Questen gefällt dann ist der Levelboost natürlich nix für dich;

aber viele andere haben halt irgendwann einfach die Schauze voll vom Questen und wenn man das ganze langweilige Leveln, rumrennen und Questen

mit einem Klick hintersich lassen kann um dann mit seinen Freunden durch Inis zu rennen, dann hat das durchaus seinen Reiz.

Wie er schon sagte, ist er Neukunde. Und warum sollte es neuen Spielern nicht gefallen zu questen? Selbst ich mache das nach 10 Jahren WoW durchaus noch gerne, denn mittlerweile braucht man dazu nicht mehr viel Zeit als geübter Spieler. Und wenn man eine bestimmte Klasse noch nicht gespielt hat, sollte man das sowieso machen. Auch wenn vieles vereinfacht wurde, habe ich schon Spieler kennen gelernt, die einen Char/Klasse gleich auf 90 geboostet haben. Das Zusammenspiel war eine mittlere Katastrophe, weil er, in dem Fall sie, keine Ahnung von der Klasse hatte. Aber generell ist das boosten auch nur für alt eingesessene Spieler gedacht, auch wenn es Neukunden natürlich frei steht diesen Boost zu nutzen. Aber ohne die Berufe ist das dann auch nicht besonders prickelnt. 

Und diejenigen die generell in solchen Spielen nicht questen wollen, sind dann wohl eher im falschen Spiel. Das sind dann die ersten die dann wieder sagen, dass das Spiel sehr schnell langweilig ist.


----------



## Aaryon01 (1. Januar 2015)

Naja es kommt halt drauf an was du machen willst. Wenn dir Leveln und Questen gefällt dann ist der Levelboost natürlich nix für dich;

aber viele andere haben halt irgendwann einfach die Schauze voll vom Questen und wenn man das ganze langweilige Leveln, rumrennen und Questen

mit einem Klick hintersich lassen kann um dann mit seinen Freunden durch Inis zu rennen, dann hat das durchaus seinen Reiz.

 

Na ja, die Menschen sind wohl verschieden. Und somit haben alle Möglichkeiten ihren Sinn. Sollte ich aber mal dahin kommen, daß ich das "Leveln, rumrennen und Questen" tatsächlich langweilig finde, dann weiß ich, daß für micih der Zeitpunkt gekommen ist, das MMO spielen aufzugeben. Nur rein persönlich...


----------



## zampata (3. Januar 2015)

Aber generell ist das boosten auch nur für alt eingesessene Spieler gedacht, auch wenn es Neukunden natürlich frei steht diesen Boost zu nutzen.

Von Blizzards Seiten ist der Boost für Neukunden gedacht. Der Cata Boost (Rolle der Auferstehung  + geschenktem Cata + Instant 80) war für alteingesessene Spieler gedacht.

Schau dir nur den Werbespoot von Blizzard bezüglich des Charakterboosts an. 

 

Ich kenne selbst keine echten Neukunden sondern nur Spieler, die mit Level 70 aufgehört hatten. Für diese waren die unzähligen Level bisher eine Hürde erneut den aktuellen Content zu betrachten

(und in WoW interessiert sich kaum einer für alten Content).

 

 

 


Wie er schon sagte, ist er Neukunde. Und warum sollte es neuen Spielern nicht gefallen zu questen? 

 

 

Gegenfrage: wieso sollte es ihm gefallen 10 Ziegen zu töten und 3 Knochen zu sammeln? Die Spieler sind verschieden und man kann den Spielern nur sagen dass sie diese Funktion auch nutzen können

Wie er schon sagte, ist er Neukunde. Und warum sollte es neuen Spielern nicht gefallen zu questen? 
WENN sie wollen. Ob sie es wollen müssen sie ganz allein entscheiden. Es per Se als "Wurzel allen Übels" darzustellen ist einfach falsch. Wer keine Lust hat auf Questen der muss eben nicht questen.

Keine Lust auf Questen zu haben ist vollkommen legithim und kein Vergleich zu früher als dies nur mit "Nicht Lizenzierten Level Service" Diensten ginge.

 

 


Auch wenn vieles vereinfacht wurde, habe ich schon Spieler kennen gelernt, die einen Char/Klasse gleich auf 90 geboostet haben. Das Zusammenspiel war eine mittlere Katastrophe, weil er, in dem Fall sie, keine Ahnung von der Klasse hatte.

Das ist weder eine bijektive noch eine Transitive Abbildung. Es mag stimmen dass die meisten der Leute, die du kennst den Levelboost verwendet haben und keine Ahnung von der Klasse haben.

Ich kenne einige "Vieltwinker", die 5 und mehr Charaktere selbstständig auf Max Level Gequestet hab und trotzdem keinen schimmer von ihrer Klasse haben.

Das "Selbstquesten" ist kein Garant für Klassenverständnis. Solang man beim Questen auch Erfolg hat, wenn man eine Klasse maximal Falsch spielt lernt man einfach nix.  

DK mit Magic Equip? Kein Problem, wirst auch Level 100

Derzeit lernt man die Klasse erst wirklich auf Max Level Spielen, durch das Zusammenspiel mit anderen. Erst in Dungeons lernt man, dass man auch mal sterben kann.

 

 

 

 

 

Und diejenigen die generell in solchen Spielen nicht questen wollen, sind dann wohl eher im falschen Spiel. Das sind dann die ersten die dann wieder sagen, dass das Spiel sehr schnell langweilig ist.


 

Gerade WoW bietet so dermaßen viel Max Level Content wie kein anderes Spiel. Die Quest sind nur ein vernachlässigbarer Anteil am Gesamtspiel. Klar wer daran Spaß hat soll auch weiterhin immer

wieder die selben Quest wiederhohlen und sich freuen auch mit grauem Equip Max Level zu erreichen. Wieso grauem Equip? Wenn einem etwas Spaß macht dann sucht man sich Herausforderungen ;-)

 

Aber ansonsten halte ich deine Aussage für massiv an der Wahrheit vorbei geschrammt. Warum?

MMO-Champs hat einige interessante Fakten zu den WoW Spieler zusammen getragen. Unter anderem dass der Anteil der Accounts mit einem Charakter auf Max Level mit WoD  verglichen zur Anzahl der Level 90er während MoP nahezu verdoppelt wurde. Die Anzahl Spieler mit 2 Charakteren auf 100 ist konstant geblieben während die Anzahl von 3 und mehr Charakteren auf 100 stark  abgenommen hat.

Das heißt die Mehrzahl der Spieler erfreut sich einfach am Endgame Content statt zu Questen.

 

 


Na ja, die Menschen sind wohl verschieden. Und somit haben alle Möglichkeiten ihren Sinn. Sollte ich aber mal dahin kommen, daß ich das "Leveln, rumrennen und Questen" tatsächlich langweilig finde, dann weiß ich, daß für micih der Zeitpunkt gekommen ist, das MMO spielen aufzugeben. Nur rein persönlich...




Das ist ja auch dein gutes Recht. Wenn es Dir kein Spaß mehr macht ist es absolut unsinnig weiterhin zu zahlen.

Mir geht es nur darum zu zeigen dass es eben nicht alle so eng sehen dass WoW nur aus Quest besteht und dass die Mehrzahl der Spieler lieber etwas anderes macht.

Das ist ja das Tolle am Levelboost. Durch den Boost ist Blizzard nicht mehr gezwungen die Zeit des Levelns massiv zu verkürzen. "Wir" nehmen den Boost "ihr" levelt gemütlich vor euch hin. Beite Seiten sind glücklich.

Früher wars ja anders, da haben Quester immer wieder geschimpt dass sie aus einem Gebiet "rausgelevelt" sind bevor es zuende gequestet wurde.


----------



## Tidra-on (3. Januar 2015)

Vorweg, ich find WoD eigentlich positiv. Mir gefällt die Garnisionsidee. Und anfangs wär ich gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen Kritik zu üben, dafür hat mir das Addon viel zu viel Spass gemacht bisher, aber:

 

Wozu bitte 10 Levs? Hätte man sich schenken können, zudem der EP anforderungsanstieg zu mop quasi nicht existent ist. Schade, denn das führt mich zum nächsten Punkt. Der Questkontent ist doch verglichen mit den Vorgängern mehr als spärlich ausgefallen. Ich kann da durchaus den einen oder andern verstehen der fragt auf lev 100 was nun. Mit meinem Main habe ich alle Quests (ausser tägliche natürlich), die nächsten drei Tage ziehe ich noch die Bonusmissionen und Erkundung nach, dann wars das aber schon. Klar nun gehts heroisch stupide Dungeons farmen um in den ersten SZ zu kommen. Nebenbei Garnision weiter ausbauen. Aber mehr ist da derzeit nicht.

Und klar werde ich aus den alten Gebieten noch dies und das nachholen. Ändert jedoch nichts das WoD an sich doch sehr dünn geraten ist.

 

Was ist aus den tollen Mop Ansätzen geworden? Aufgefächerte Angeldaylies, mein geliebter Bauernhof mit den verschiedenen Kochzweigen und Daylies? Nix mehr von zu sehen. Schade, gerade den Bauernhof hätte man prima in die Garnision einbauen können...

 

Klar gibts viele Kleinigkeiten die mir gut gefallen. (und nochmal ich find die Garnision und das Missionrunning der Anhänger klasse)

 

Die grosse Herausforderung für ein neus Addon kann nicht sein, alten Erfolgen nun bereits nach 1-2 Monaten hinterherzuhecheln weils im neuen Addon nix mehr zu tun gibt.


----------



## Derulu (3. Januar 2015)

Was ist aus den tollen Mop Ansätzen geworden? Aufgefächerte Angeldaylies, mein geliebter Bauernhof mit den verschiedenen Kochzweigen und Daylies?


Das, vor allem letzteres, wurde von "uns", der " Community", in der Luft zerissen und dem Ganzen so lange der Vogel gezeigt, bis Blizzard dieses Konzept komplett verworfen hat (übrigens schon ab Patch 5.3 und somit noch Mitten in MoP)


----------



## zampata (4. Januar 2015)

Naja, es wurde nicht nur in der Luft zerrissen, es hat auch für massive Verluste bezüglich der Abozahler gesorgt. In keinem Addon zuvor ging die Kurve so steil nach Unten;

erst als Blizzard in Patch 5.3 gegenruderte stabilisierte sich der Abostand wieder.


----------



## Nexilein (4. Januar 2015)

Das, vor allem letzteres, wurde von "uns", der " Community", in der Luft zerissen und dem Ganzen so lange der Vogel gezeigt, bis Blizzard dieses Konzept komplett verworfen hat (übrigens schon ab Patch 5.3 und somit noch Mitten in MoP)

 

Wobei ich meinen Hintern darauf verwette, dass wir da bald ein erneutes Gegensteuern sehen werden.

Denn mal ehrlich: Die Dailies haben die Geschichte vorangetrieben, und die WoD Mechanik mit der wöchentlichen Garnisons-Quest kann da absolut nicht mithalten.

Abgesehen davon ist es ja auch nicht neu, dass bei Blizzard das Pendel mal zu weit in die eine, und dann in die andere Richtung ausschlägt.


----------



## madmurdock (4. Januar 2015)

Naja, es wurde nicht nur in der Luft zerrissen, es hat auch für massive Verluste bezüglich der Abozahler gesorgt. In keinem Addon zuvor ging die Kurve so steil nach Unten;

erst als Blizzard in Patch 5.3 gegenruderte stabilisierte sich der Abostand wieder.

Das ist halt das Problem mit dem Kommerz. Man kreiert nicht das BESTE, was möglich ist, sondern das angepasstetste (wie ist das genaue Wort da? ^^), womit der größte Anteil der Masse noch zufrieden ist und weiter bezahlt. Dabei bleibt natürlich viel Potential liegen, sowohl aus entwicklungstechnischen Zeit/Kostengründen als auch um Kunden nicht zu prellen.

 

Man kann es evtl mit einem theoretisch vorstellbarem für eine Person hergestelltem Konzeptcar und einem Golf vergleichen. Klar ist die Mehrheit nicht begeistert von dem Golf, aber grundlegend zufrieden. Hat jede Person jedoch das Geld um eine FIrma für das Individualprojekt zu bezahlen und hat diese FIrma auch die Zeit und Ressourcen dazu?


----------



## Tidra-on (4. Januar 2015)

Abgesehen davon ist es ja auch nicht neu, dass bei Blizzard das Pendel mal zu weit in die eine, und dann in die andere Richtung ausschlägt.

 

 

Genau da liegt für mich der hase im Pfeffer. Koch war mir schon immer der liebste Nebenberuf. Ich finds toll gefühlte 1000 Rezepte zu sammeln (auch wenn mir das Sammeln an sich in Classic und BC am meisten gefiel). Jetzt ist Kochen quasi nur noch ein Abfallprodukt von Angeln. Lehrer unnötig...rezepte werden dir beim leveln nachgeworfen...wenn es das war was die "Community" wollte...Gratulation, ins eigene Knie geschossen.


----------



## madmurdock (4. Januar 2015)

Genau da liegt für mich der hase im Pfeffer. Koch war mir schon immer der liebste Nebenberuf. Ich finds toll gefühlte 1000 Rezepte zu sammeln (auch wenn mir das Sammeln an sich in Classic und BC am meisten gefiel). Jetzt ist Kochen quasi nur noch ein Abfallprodukt von Angeln. Lehrer unnötig...rezepte werden dir beim leveln nachgeworfen...wenn es das war was die "Community" wollte...Gratulation, ins eigene Knie geschossen.

Also ich habs über die Garni Ressourcen geskillt über den Handelsposten.  Aber ja, als Completitionist (Hab quasi für jeden Beruf 98-100% aller Rezepte) kann ich das natürlich nachvollziehen.


----------



## zampata (4. Januar 2015)

Wobei ich meinen Hintern darauf verwette, dass wir da bald ein erneutes Gegensteuern sehen werden.

Denn mal ehrlich: Die Dailies haben die Geschichte vorangetrieben, und die WoD Mechanik mit der wöchentlichen Garnisons-Quest kann da absolut nicht mithalten.

Abgesehen davon ist es ja auch nicht neu, dass bei Blizzard das Pendel mal zu weit in die eine, und dann in die andere Richtung ausschlägt.

Möglich aber lassen wir uns mal überraschen. Vielleicht kehren sie auch zum Cata Style zurück und erzählen die Storry im Raid.

 

Die Storry über Dailys zu erzählen ist nur eine von vielen Möglichkeiten. Wenn sie zu diesem Weg zurück kehren denke ich, dass sie den großen Fehler von MoP nicht wiederhohlen

und den Spieler durch diese Vielzahl von Dailys und dem Wegfall des 25 Daily Limits überfrachten.

Aber noch viel wichtiger dürfte sein, dass sie die Dailys nicht erneut als "Pflicht" einführen.

 

Früher waren die Dailys halt einer der wichtigsten Quellen für die Zusatzmarken. Die Marken sind ja erst später auch bei Haustierkämpfen und beim Kloppen von Fröschen gedroppt.

Wenn sie die Dailys erneut einführen dürfte es deutlich entspannter sein, schließlich ist man weder auf diese Marken angewiesen (da der Bonuswurf auf andere Weise erlangt wird)

noch auf die Tapferkeitspunkte (da diese nicht mehr existieren).

Somit wären die Dailys wieder etwas für Leute die sich dafür interessieren und sie werden vom Rest nicht mehr als Pflicht empfunden.

 

 

Allerdings scheinen die meisten Spieler mit der Zeitlosen Insel doch ganz zufrieden sein, so dass ich davon ausgehe dass dieses Konzept erst mal weiter verfolgt wird.

 

 


 

 

Genau da liegt für mich der hase im Pfeffer. Koch war mir schon immer der liebste Nebenberuf.

Das galt früher auch für alle anderen Hauptberufe. Manche "nicht Raidwichtigen" Alchi sachen musste man erst Farmen. Fand ich früher auch besser ;-)
 
 
 


Das ist halt das Problem mit dem Kommerz. Man kreiert nicht das BESTE, was möglich ist, sondern das angepasstetste (wie ist das genaue Wort da? ^^), womit der größte Anteil der Masse noch zufrieden ist und weiter bezahlt. Dabei bleibt natürlich viel Potential liegen, sowohl aus entwicklungstechnischen Zeit/Kostengründen als auch um Kunden nicht zu prellen.

Kostenoptimum? Gewinnmaximierung?
 
Naja weißt du mit dem Besten ist so eine Sache. Viele Spieler interessieren sich größtenteils für den Endgamecontent und die Raids oder betreiben PVP.
Wenn ein Konkurrent nun aber versucht genau diesen Aspekt zu verbessern (Wildstar) dann hat er damit nicht unbedingt den Erfolg den Blizzard hatte.
Das selbe passiert auch wenn Versucht wird andere Teile zu verbessern (Questen - Old Republic, etc.)
 
Letztendlich hat Blizzard halt ein interessantes Gesamtwerk geschaffen bei dem sie natürlich versuchen müssen das was den Spielern wichtig ist zu verbessern;
gleichzeitig müssen sie aber auch für Nebenbeschäfitgungen sorgen


----------



## Tidra-on (4. Januar 2015)

Ich bin mir angesichts des quasi nicht vorhandenen Contents in Wod nicht sicher, ob die eingeschlagenen Wege von Mop nicht doch so verkehrt waren.

 

Ich persönlich hab lieber die Freiheit wie in Mop tausend daylies am tag zu machen (die in einigen fällen geschichte weitererzählen, nach und nach mehr freischalten...)...als das bisher öde ....quasi nix zu tun wod prinzip...

 

Btw. liebes Blizz Team...wenn ihr mir schon über einen Garnisionsposten Quests zukommen lasst...dann doch bitte auch den Beschränkungen entsprechend...ich finds zum kotzen gefühlte 1000 heroic quests zu haben ohne reinkommen zu können siehe anderer thread-.-


----------



## madmurdock (4. Januar 2015)

.ich finds zum kotzen gefühlte 1000 heroic quests zu haben ohne reinkommen zu können siehe anderer thread-.- 
 

Schreib doch mal, woran genau es scheitert. Die Prüfung bis incl Silber ist nicht wirklich schwierig.  Richtig Taktik haben braucht man erst ab Gold bzw Endlos.


----------



## Snoggo (4. Januar 2015)

Aber ansonsten halte ich deine Aussage für massiv an der Wahrheit vorbei geschrammt. Warum?
MMO-Champs hat einige interessante Fakten zu den WoW Spieler zusammen getragen. Unter anderem dass der Anteil der Accounts mit einem Charakter auf Max Level mit WoD  verglichen zur Anzahl der Level 90er während MoP nahezu verdoppelt wurde. Die Anzahl Spieler mit 2 Charakteren auf 100 ist konstant geblieben während die Anzahl von 3 und mehr Charakteren auf 100 stark  abgenommen hat.

Das heißt die Mehrzahl der Spieler erfreut sich einfach am Endgame Content statt zu Questen.

 

 

Ein Statistiker wird dir auch zwei andere Aussagen herauslesen können:
"Der Content ist so dünn, dass die Spieler bereits frühzeitig das Spiel verlassen haben bzw. es garnicht erst mit Twinken versuchen."
"Alte Hasen die mit BC oder LK aufgehört haben, kehrten zurück, um das Addon auf seine back to the roots Qualitäten zu testen. Twinks sind dafür nicht nötig."
Solange man noch nicht die Zahlen in 3 Monaten hat, wird sich also nicht eindeutig sagen lassen können, was zutrifft.


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2015)

traue keiner statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.....


----------



## Tidra-on (5. Januar 2015)

@snoggo

 

Mein subjektiver Eindruck. Der insgesamt vorhandene Content (sprich quests etc.) ist nicht mal annähernd mit BC zu vergleichen. Das ist sogar unter Woltk niveau. Nur das man diesmal zusätzlich weder gescheite daylies, ruf etc. hat. Berufe machste im Vorbeigehen ohne wirklich was tun zu müssen. In Dungeons wirste nicht mal mehr per Quest geführt (Ah warte, doch Spitzen von Arrak, da gabs tatsächlich mal ne Questlinie zu). Ansonsten biste auf Level 100 ohne Sinn in zwar durchaus interessanten Dungons ohne jedoch zu wissen warum eigentlich. Da ist keine richtige Struktur, kaum Inhalt den man nachvollziehen kann.

Apropo Dungeons...für mich stellenweise totales fail. Vor allem Bosskämpfe. Ich kann von leuten nicht erwarten das sie sich bewegen sollen in Kämpfen und gestalte dann viele Kämpfe derart auf engem Raum (plus Flächenschaden Boss selbstverständlich) das da kaum bis gar kein Platz zur Bewegung ist. Stellenweise hängt da das Überleben stupide davon ab ob der Heiler am Leben hält. Schade denn ich find die Dungeons insgesamt durchaus unterhaltsam.


----------



## Mirmamirmo (6. Januar 2015)

@snoggo

 

Mein subjektiver Eindruck. Der insgesamt vorhandene Content (sprich quests etc.) ist nicht mal annähernd mit BC zu vergleichen. Das ist sogar unter Woltk niveau. Nur das man diesmal zusätzlich weder gescheite daylies, ruf etc. hat. Berufe machste im Vorbeigehen ohne wirklich was tun zu müssen. In Dungeons wirste nicht mal mehr per Quest geführt (Ah warte, doch Spitzen von Arrak, da gabs tatsächlich mal ne Questlinie zu). Ansonsten biste auf Level 100 ohne Sinn in zwar durchaus interessanten Dungons ohne jedoch zu wissen warum eigentlich. Da ist keine richtige Struktur, kaum Inhalt den man nachvollziehen kann.

Apropo Dungeons...für mich stellenweise totales fail. Vor allem Bosskämpfe. Ich kann von leuten nicht erwarten das sie sich bewegen sollen in Kämpfen und gestalte dann viele Kämpfe derart auf engem Raum (plus Flächenschaden Boss selbstverständlich) das da kaum bis gar kein Platz zur Bewegung ist. Stellenweise hängt da das Überleben stupide davon ab ob der Heiler am Leben hält. Schade denn ich find die Dungeons insgesamt durchaus unterhaltsam.

 

*Scherz an*: "geh HC im LFG, dann haste einige knifflige Situationen in Dungeons" *Scherz aus*


----------



## zampata (6. Januar 2015)

Aber ansonsten halte ich deine Aussage für massiv an der Wahrheit vorbei geschrammt. Warum?
[...]

Ein Statistiker wird dir auch zwei andere Aussagen herauslesen können:
"Der Content ist so dünn, dass die Spieler bereits frühzeitig das Spiel verlassen haben bzw. es garnicht erst mit Twinken versuchen."

[...] 



Kann es sein, dass du vergessen hast die Zitatzeichen zu setzen?

 

Nehmen wir an du hättest mit deiner Vermutung recht und die Leute würden nach Erreichen von Stufe 100 massiv das Spiel verlassen und (nach deiner Aussage) nicht Twinken.

Wenn dem so wäre, dann müsste es relativ viele Charaktere geben deren Itemlevel zwischen 580-610 liegt. Aber hey auch dazu gibt es eine Statistik, ebenfalls bei besagter Quelle.

Das durchschnittliche Characteritemlevel entspricht dem durchschnittlichen MainCharakterItemLevel -> logisch gibt ja sehr viele Accounts mit nur einem Charakter.

Es gibt grob 4 mal so viele Charaktere auf Itemlevel 640 (LFR Gear) als es Charaktere auf 610 gibt. Leider sind die Prozentzahlen pro Itemlevel sortiert so dass man diese erst summieren muss bevor

man sagen kann wieviele Charaktere so "um" LFR Gear liegen.

Aber wenn man die Grafik betrachtet sieht man dass die meisten eben Raiden und ihren Spaß im LFR haben. Es gibt fast keine nennenswerten Peaks bei den niedrigeren Level

 

Daher behaupte ich dass deine subjektive Meinung daher rührt, dass du nicht alle verfügbaren Fakten betrachtet hast.

Es mag sein dass es Dir aktuell nicht gefällt, die vorliegenden Daten deuten aber darauf hin dass deine Vermutung falsch ist. 

 

 

 

 

In Dungeons wirste nicht mal mehr per Quest geführt (Ah warte, doch Spitzen von Arrak, da gabs tatsächlich mal ne Questlinie zu).
Ansonsten biste auf Level 100 ohne Sinn in zwar durchaus interessanten Dungons ohne jedoch zu wissen warum eigentlich.


 
Hmmm... Ja gut, da kann ich dir nicht widersprechen. Allerdings kann ich mich nicht erinnern dass es früher großartig anders war. 
Gut ich geb zu das lag auch daran dass ich die Quest selten so weit gemacht hatte dass ich die Questline dazu hatte.
Okay in Cata hatte mir das auch besser gefallen, als die Dungeon Quest einfach beim betreten des Dungeons zugeteilt wurden.
Allerdings - wenn ich die Geschwindigkeit der Spieler betrachte, mit der sie den Dungeon fortsetzen - hielt keiner an um den Questtext zu lesen.
 

 Ich kann von leuten nicht erwarten das sie sich bewegen sollen in Kämpfen und gestalte dann viele Kämpfe derart auf engem Raum (plus Flächenschaden Boss selbstverständlich) das da kaum bis gar kein Platz zur Bewegung ist. Stellenweise hängt da das Überleben stupide davon ab ob der Heiler am Leben hält. Schade denn ich find die Dungeons insgesamt durchaus unterhaltsam.




Hmmm... Für die Dungeons während den ersten beiden Wochen nach Release stimme ich dir zu, allerdings lag dort das Itemlevel der Dungeongänger auch noch bei rund 605 (viele konnten ja dieses PVP Gear kaufen was zum Itemlevel zählte ...) und damals fand ich die HC Dungeons auch noch wirklich spannend.

Derzeit sind die meisten HC Dungeons Besucher schon so "overgeared" dass die Effekte einfach keine Rolle mehr Spielen. Allerdings gibt es schon eine Vielzahl von Bossen, deren vermeidbarer AOE Effekt absolut irrelevant geworden ist. Wenn man als Spieler nicht in Deckung geht (erster Boss in der Auchidon Ini) dann verliert man 20% Leben.... Ja und? In der Himmelsnadel sieht es schon aders aus.

 

Allerdings kann ich beim besten Willen nicht verstehen welches Movementproblem du in den Dungeons haben willst? Eigentlich ist doch immer mehr als reichlich Platz?

Oder aus welchen Spielern besteht deine Gruppe? Ich könnte mir nur vorstellen, dass die DDs zusammen 10k DPS fahren so dass sich die Kämpfe natürlich extrem in die Länge ziehen.

Sollte dies stimmen finde ich die aktuellen HC Dungeons gut. Warum? Weil es einen unterschied machen soll ob man versucht seine Klasse maximal falsch zu spielen.

Wenn man als Magier nonstop Eislanzen spammt oder als DK nach dem setzen seiner Krankheiten auf das auslaufen selbiger wartet dann soll man zu wenig DPS für die Dungeons fahren.

Die Quest sind ja leider so leicht geworden dass man bei einer halbwegs richtigen Rotation die 3 Spieler Gruppenquest problemlos allein bewältigt - wenn auch durch benutzen der Verfügbaren DPS CDs.

 

Das ist allerdings nur meine Meinung und ich habe selbstverständlicherweise kein Schimmer wie deine Gruppe aussieht noch will ich irgendwem irgendwas unterstellen.

Es ist einfach nur eine Frage wie deine Gruppe aussieht (Randdaten, DPS, HPS; Itemlevel etc.) so dass du über Platzprobleme meckern musst?


----------



## Tidra-on (7. Januar 2015)

Hmmm... Ja gut, da kann ich dir nicht widersprechen. Allerdings kann ich mich nicht erinnern dass es früher großartig anders war. 
Gut ich geb zu das lag auch daran dass ich die Quest selten so weit gemacht hatte dass ich die Questline dazu hatte.
Okay in Cata hatte mir das auch besser gefallen, als die Dungeon Quest einfach beim betreten des Dungeons zugeteilt wurden.
Allerdings - wenn ich die Geschwindigkeit der Spieler betrachte, mit der sie den Dungeon fortsetzen - hielt keiner an um den Questtext zu lesen.
 




 

Gabs bisher in jedem Addon. Von Classic bis selbst hin zu MoP. BC/Woltk wars sogar noch am Besten gelöst, da wurdeste nach und nach durch die Dungeons per Linie bis in die Schlachtzüge geführt. In WoD is spätestens ab 100 Schluss.

Mag ja sein, das das viele nicht inrteressiert. Ich zb finds extrem öde in irgendwelche Dungeons geschickt zu werden (auch wenns nur einmalig wäre) ohne zu wissen warum eigentlich. Monetan isset so, das ich auf lev 100 alles durch habe und per Df in den Flor, das Depot oder sonstwohin geschickt werde...da is nix mit ner Vorgeschichte. Vielleicht ist mir zb auch entgangen warum ich plötzlich im Schwarzfels bin, der ja eigentlich nicht nur zeit sondern auch raummässig gar nicht erreichbar ist. Usw. Und nochmal grundsätzlich mag ich WoD...ich finds insgesamt eben nur sehr dünn geraten.


----------



## Derulu (7. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht ist mir zb auch entgangen warum ich plötzlich im Schwarzfels bin, der ja eigentlich nicht nur zeit sondern auch raummässig gar nicht erreichbar ist.

 

 

Das dürfte dir tatsächlich entgangen sein. Storymässig ist es so, dass Zaela und ihr Clan (die bei der Flucht Garroshs geholfen haben), also die Garrosh noch treuen Orcs, sich dort verschanzt haben und im auftrag der Eisernen Horde, sie sofort nach Portalöffnung einen "Botentrupp" hingeschickt haben, an einer Waffe bauen... - Story ist übrgens schon von Patch 6.0.2, dem "Umstellungspatch", auch wenn da Zaela selbst noch gar nicht spielbar war

 

Und Dank Khadgar und seinen Magiern und ihren portalen ist raum- und zeitmässig mit etwas Aufwand ALLES erreichbar, so kommen ja auch die Truppenverstärkungen nach Draenor. Auch den Kirin Tor ist das "möglich", siehe das Portal im Immergrünen Flor, das nach  Sturmwind auf unserem Azeroth, in unserer Zeit, führt - es bedurfte nur eines Teils des Stundenglases, mit dessen Hilfe Garrosh die Flucht gelang und von dem der Großteil ja zurück blieb


----------



## Shalura (7. Januar 2015)

G A R N I S O N heisst das...möchte mal wissen, warum so viele ein zweites i mit einbauen.

 

Also momentan finde ich auch ohne endlosdayliewahn genug zu tun. Zuerst mal die Missionen in der Ganison fertigstellen, die Beutel oder Kisten öffne, Anhänger aufwerten, neue Missionen starten, Garnison abklappern (Berufsitems herstellen, Ressourcen einsammeln, etc.). 

Dann fix die Daylie Hero gehen, wobei das auch manchmal alles andere als fix ist, wenn ich als Tank mal wieder mit 70% des gesamten verursachten Schadens dastehe.

Wenn ich dann noch Bock hab, mach ich die Apexisdaylie, aber eben nicht jeden Tag.

Und dann habe ich in WoD das questen für mich endlich wieder lieb gewonnen. Ich mache momentan so viele Quests wie möglich, nicht um des stupiden Mobs klatschen wegens, eher weil diesmal die Sory des Addons sehr gut in die Aussenweltquests verpackt wurde, ohne daraus einen Dayliequest Wahnsinn entstehen zu lassen.

Dann geht´s einmal pro Woche LFR, um halt die Dominanzsteine ein wenig schneller zusammen zu kriegen und dann ab in NHC. Für mehr reicht meine Spielzeit dank Arbeit dann auch beim besten Willen nicht mehr aus, aber ich bin auch nicht böse drum. 

Zu tun gibt´s auf lvl 100 jedenfalls mehr als genug und auch wenn ich keine Zeit für meinen Hunter aufbringen kann gefällt WoD mir persönlich richtig gut.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Januar 2015)

wie ist das eigentlich mit dem schlachtzugs-pvp in ashran,wo kann man sich da anmelden?bisher bin ich da immer hingeflogen und bin da einmal reingeritten ins pvp-gelände um dann gefragt zu werden ob ich teilnehmen möchte.danach wurde ich rausteleportiert und in die unendliche Warteschlange eingereiht...dauert das bei euch auch so lange bis ihr da mal reinkommt????das kann mal locker ne halbe std dauern bis ich da reinkomme...

 

hab sowieso das gefühl als würde in wod viel mehr pvp gemacht...dadurch das man das ganze allgemeine geschwafel in der garni mitbekommt seh ich ständig die suche nach arenaprtnern...in Sturmwind oder bei mop hab ich das höchstens dienstags mal gelesen wenn jemand noch seine pflichtkämpfe machen musste...

 

das mit der garni fand ich anfangs eine gute Idee,aber jetzt muss ich tatsächlich auch gestehen hab ich keine lust mehr habe in meine mine zu gehen und zig steinblöcke kleinzuschlagen...und die aufträge für meine Mitstreiter sind auch nicht mehr so lohnenswert für mich,also schick ich die meist nur noch planlos in 10std-aufträge...aber vlt macht es ja dann wieder mehr spass wenn ich mal das eine oder andere Gebäude abreisse und ein neues hinsetze 

 

ich will noch nicht zugeben das wod ein fehlschlag war.dafür gefiel es mir am anfang zu sehr.ich glaub man muss einfach nur noch ein bischen tiefer in die marterie eintauchen,oder ich Level mal ein twink hoch,weil das fand ich durchaus interessant in diesem addon...


----------



## justblue (8. Januar 2015)

Bergbau und Kräuterkunde sind dank den beiden fixen Garnisonsgebäuden vollkommen überflüssig geworden. Zumindest bei den Kräutern ist es auch so, dass es relativ wenige davon gibt  und farmen ohne Flugmount sehr langwierig ist. Archäologie gibt's zwar noch, aber ich habe bisher in Draenor keinen einzigen NPC entdeckt, bei dem man die Kisten abgeben kann, dass da was Nützliches herausgezogen werden kann, habe ich auch noch nicht gehört. Ein Berufsepic zu machen dauert sehr lange, ein Upgrade dafür ist dank der Design-Fehlentscheidungen zum Thema Wildblut nur Reichen vorbehalten. Ich habe jedenfalls trotz Scheune keine Lust, mich mit 30 anderen um Eliteviecher zu battlen.

Dennoch finde ich das Anhänger -System auch langfristig motivierend, mit meinen Twinks lasse ich das halt weg. Sobald die Anhänger irgendwann mal Maximal-Gear haben wird das wahrscheinlich anders werden. Hochfels finde ich gut gemacht, flexible realmübergreifende Raids sind toll und das neue ID-System setzt endlich um, was Blizzard schon so lange predigt. Man kann seinen Freunden helfen, auch wenn man den Boss schon mal gelegt hat.


----------



## pampam (8. Januar 2015)

Die Garnison finde ich insgesamt eher positiv, aber es stimmt natürlich, dass es nervt vier mal am Tag die Mine und den Kräutergarten abzufarmen. Vielleicht wäre hier die bessere Lösung eine Garnison für alle Charakter (einer Fraktion) auf einem Server gewesen?
Auch die extreme Entwertung von Erzen und Kräutern finde ich nicht gut. Jeder bekommt die Mine und den Kräutergarten praktisch aufgezwungen, für andere Berufe braucht man aber ein Extra Gebäude, die man ja nur begrenzt errichten kann.
Wie so manche Dinge an WoD hätte man das nochmal überdenken sollen. Aber das Addon steht ja noch ganz am Anfang und einiges kann sich durchaus noch ändern. Beschäftigung hat man für meinen Geschmack auf lvl 100 übrigens genug, jedenfalls wenn man nur nach dem Feierabend und am Wochenende spielt...


----------



## pampam (8. Januar 2015)

@pampam
 
Wann??????????soll denn bitte was??????an neuem kommen????
...


Seh ich aus, als würde ich den Zeitplan machen? 
Wenn nichts kommt sind die Spieler halt weg, inklusive mir. Ist ja nicht so, dass wir (ok manche anscheinend schon) auf WoW angewiesen wären. Wohl eher umgekehrt...


----------



## zampata (10. Januar 2015)

wie ist das eigentlich mit dem schlachtzugs-pvp in ashran,wo kann man sich da anmelden?bisher bin ich da immer hingeflogen und bin da einmal reingeritten ins pvp-gelände um dann gefragt zu werden ob ich teilnehmen möchte.danach wurde ich rausteleportiert und in die unendliche Warteschlange eingereiht...dauert das bei euch auch so lange bis ihr da mal reinkommt????das kann mal locker ne halbe std dauern bis ich da reinkomme...

Geht mir genauso so. Ich finds auch ein Haufen Schei*... Entweder man darf es dann machen wann man will oder Blizzard sollte es lieber lassen. Es ist ja okay wenn man X Minuten warten darf

aber diese Wartezeite sind einfach zu lange. Ist ja nicht mal so wie früher als DD im Dungeonfinder - damals gab es wenigstens noch eine Vorhersage.

Also bei mir geht Ashram immer dann auf wenn ich nach mehreren Stunden was anderes angefangen habe. Und Blizzard kann sich einem sicher sein:

wenn ich dann anstelle von Ashram ein Arena Spiel spiele, dann werde ich definitiv nicht mittem im Arenaduell nach Ahsram gehen.

So dürfte es vielen anderen gehen und so gesehen ist es für mich kein Wunder dass die Warteschlange länger und länger wird.

Gefüllt mit Spielern die längst die Lust verloren haben.

 

 


Dennoch finde ich das Anhänger -System auch langfristig motivierend, mit meinen Twinks lasse ich das halt weg. Sobald die Anhänger irgendwann mal Maximal-Gear haben wird das wahrscheinlich anders werden. Hochfels finde ich gut gemacht, flexible realmübergreifende Raids sind toll und das neue ID-System setzt endlich um, was Blizzard schon so lange predigt. Man kann seinen Freunden helfen, auch wenn man den Boss schon mal gelegt hat.

Ich machs genau anders herum. Ich mach die Anhänger mit meinen Twinks und lass den Rest weg. Einmal einloggen und Dank addon weitgehends automatisch die Anhänger auf Missionen schicken;
ich hoffe dass ich die so halbwegs ausstatten kann ohne erst mit jedem durch diesen LFR Rennen zu müssen.
Der LFR, naja ich find Blizzard hat sich da mal wieder selbst übertroffen. So etwas zutiefst langweiliges habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen, spielt sich wie früher nur dass die Gruppen wohl jetzt einen eingebauten 300 % Buff haben


----------



## madmurdock (10. Januar 2015)

endlosdayliewahn 
 

Lol, echt jetzt? Wie dreist. Du regst dich darüber auf, dass jemand was falsch schreibt und machst  im nächsten Satz direkt selbst einen typischen WoW-Konsument-Fehler?

 

day - > daily -> dailies

 

Dir ist nämlich genau das selbe passiert wie den Typen, welche Garnision falsch geschrieben haben. Sie kannten das Wort vorher nicht, merken sich irgend eine der geschriebenen Versionen, welche sie im /2 Chat lesen und nutzen sie ab diesem Zeitpunkt. Natürlich erscheint einem dann die Version mit dem Y am sinnvollsten, da man bis jetzt nur die Vokabel day kannte.


----------



## Tidra-on (10. Januar 2015)

1.  Aber das Addon steht ja noch ganz am Anfang und einiges kann sich durchaus noch ändern.

2.Beschäftigung hat man für meinen Geschmack auf lvl 100 übrigens genug, jedenfalls wenn man nur nach dem Feierabend und am Wochenende spielt...

1. Ich hoffe es dringend, bisher ist es tatsächlich das Addon (zwart mit tollen Gimmicks wie der Garnison) aber dem wenigsten Inhalt. Selbst das so bei vielen verhasste WOLTk hatte mehr zu bieten.

 

2. Der Meinung war ich auch mal. Mittlerweile (die Quests sind nicht so viele und auch nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll) biste selbst mit 2-3 stunden questen am tag durch alles durch. Bleiben nur eine Tägliche, eine fürs Angeln und auch wenn ...ich betone wenn du die schenke gebaut hast auch noch motivation öfter als einmal am Tag den DF anzuschmeissen. Derzeit bin ich echt froh das mir noch so viele erfolge fehlen die ich gemütlich nachhole derzeit.


----------



## Derulu (10. Januar 2015)

1. Ich hoffe es dringend, bisher ist es tatsächlich das Addon (zwart mit tollen Gimmicks wie der Garnison) aber dem wenigsten Inhalt. Selbst das so bei vielen verhasste WOLTk hatte mehr zu bieten.

 

 

Eigentlich ist "genausoviel" drin, wie zB. in MoP, nur ohne dem damals üblichen "an die Hand nehmen" - heute suchst du frei nach Schätzen, rumliegenden Items und Rares und levelst deine Anhänger damals hast du (deutlich weniger) Rares und ein paar wenige Schätze gesucht und dann halt Dailies rauf und runter gerödelt. "Mengenmässig" (in Punkto "Vielfalt") ist es jetzt das gleiche (sogar etwas mehr), die Wiederholbarkeit war nur bei den Dailies besser gegeben, weil sie jeden Tag wieder da waren, während das bei den Schätrzen nicht der Fall ist und bei den Rares nur, wenn es die Level 100 Rares sind, denn die anderen lohnen nicht mehr, weil sie nichts mehr geben


----------



## Tidra-on (10. Januar 2015)

Eigentlich ist "genausoviel" drin, wie zB. in MoP, nur ohne dem damals üblichen "an die Hand nehmen" - heute suchst du frei nach Schätzen, rumliegenden Items und Rares und levelst deine Anhänger damals hast du (deutlich weniger) Rares und ein paar wenige Schätze gesucht und dann halt Dailies rauf und runter gerödelt. "Mengenmässig" (in Punkto "Vielfalt") ist es jetzt das gleiche (sogar etwas mehr), die Wiederholbarkeit war nur bei den Dailies besser gegeben, weil sie jeden Tag wieder da waren, während das bei den Schätrzen nicht der Fall ist und bei den Rares nur, wenn es die Level 100 Rares sind, denn die anderen lohnen nicht mehr, weil sie nichts mehr geben

 

Sorry aber das ist schlichtweg nicht wahr.

Quest und damit auch inhaltsmässig ist das bisher das dünnste Addon aller Zeiten. Nirgends komme ich mit extrem wenig Spielzeit und extrem wenig Aufwand (natürlich gut für uns Twinker) so schnell so leicht zum "Endcontent." Was am meisten stört (mich zumindest)...anders als bei den vorangegangenen Addons, klafft für mich spielflusstechnisch ne Riesenlücke zwischen Ende Quests und dem bisherigen Inhalt.

Sorry aber Rares und "Schätzen" nachzujagen kann wohl kaum Anspruch eines ganzen Addons sein.

Wer glaubt in WOD wär genausviel wie in Mop drin, glaubt auch das Brühwürfel Gemüse enthalten -.-


----------



## Derulu (10. Januar 2015)

Sorry aber das ist schlichtweg nicht wahr.

Quest und damit auch inhaltsmässig ist das bisher das dünnste Addon aller Zeiten. Nirgends komme ich mit extrem wenig Spielzeit und extrem wenig Aufwand (natürlich gut für uns Twinker) so schnell so leicht zum "Endcontent." Was am meisten stört (mich zumindest)...anders als bei den vorangegangenen Addons, klafft für mich spielflusstechnisch ne Riesenlücke zwischen Ende Quests und dem bisherigen Inhalt.

 

Es ist "mengenmässig" dasselbe drin, einzig es fehlt die *Wiederholbarkeit* der Dailies in MoP (etwas 25x und öfter Wiederholen zu können, macht es "mengenmässig" noch nicht zu "mehr", es wirkt nur so) - und es IST exakt das, was "die Community" (und damit ein Schnitt über alle) sich scheinbar bis 5.2 gewünscht hat, als _ständig_ ganz laut (DEUTLICH lauter als das gegenteilige Rufen jetzt) und überall: "keine Dailies mehr, keine Dailies mehr, zu viele Dailies, ich muss Dailies machen und will gar nicht, aber ich muss", getönt wurde - mit dem Patch danach wurde auf ein anderes Modell "umgestellt", Dailies auf ein Minimum reduziert und der Spielinhalt so umgebaut, dass er "zu suchen" ist, ohne dass man ständig via Quests dorthin geleitet wird- siehe 5.3 "Barrens", siehe "Zeitlose Insel" und siehe die konsequente Fortführung von letzterem über einen gesamten Kontinent und einen gesamten Addonstart


----------



## Grushdak (10. Januar 2015)

Wer glaubt in WOD wär genausviel wie in Mop drin, glaubt auch das Brühwürfel Gemüse enthalten -.-

Ich weiß ja nicht welche Brühwürfel Du verwendest ...

Die, die ich benutze enthalten reelles Gemüse. 

 

Von daher glaube ich tatsächlich beides.

 

 


 

 Natürlich erscheint einem dann die Version mit dem Y am sinnvollsten, da man bis jetzt nur die Vokabel day kannte.

Du bist auch nicht gerade besser, korrigierst jemanden seiner Schreibweise, der andere Spieler korrigiert - machst aber selber Fehler ?

Seit wann ist day eine Vokabel? Hab ich in meinem Leben was verpasst? 

 

Ach, wie ich dieses Korrigieren bzw. Offenlegen von Fehlern anderen Menschen liebe ... NOT *würg*

Sorry, jetzt habe ich es auch getan.


----------



## zampata (10. Januar 2015)

enn es die Level 100 Rares sind, denn die anderen lohnen nicht mehr, weil sie nichts mehr geben

Die Rars kann man immer wieder machen? Hmm, das hätte Blizzard mir auch mal sagen können. Gut zu wissen?

 


Nirgends komme ich mit extrem wenig Spielzeit und extrem wenig Aufwand (natürlich gut für uns Twinker) so schnell so leicht zum "Endcontent." 

Wieso? War früher (außer in MoP) nicht anders.

BC, WotLK, Cata und WoD :

Du machst die letzte Quest, die dich auf 100 bringt, brichst anschließend alle Quest ab und suchst dir eine Ini. Sei es jetzt auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe Normal oder Gleich auf Hero;

aber wenn du dein Gear zusammen hattets konntest du mit dem ersten Raid starten. Nur in MoP war es so "schlimm", dass du deine Tapferkeitspunkte nicht ausgeben konntest

weil du diese Fraktion nicht auf Erfürchtig gebracht hattest. In ALLEN Addons zuvor waren Tapferkeitspunkte die einzige notwendige Ressource. Okay in WOTLK konnte man noch Rufgear kaufen

was ebenfalls ganz brauchbar war.

 

Jetzt ist der Endgamecontent deutlich größer. LFR + Normal + HC sind 3 Modi die man alle toll random machen kann. 


Was am meisten stört (mich zumindest)...anders als bei den vorangegangenen Addons, klafft für mich spielflusstechnisch ne Riesenlücke zwischen Ende Quests und dem bisherigen Inhalt.

Wie sollte der Deiner Meinung Nach geschlossen werden? Willst du eine Quest geh da hin und befreie den Raid ?

 
 


Sorry aber Rares und "Schätzen" nachzujagen kann wohl kaum Anspruch eines ganzen Addons sein.


Sorry aber jeden Tag 20 Dailys immer und immer wieder zu machen kann wohl kaum der Anspruch eines ganzen Addons sein.

Ich finde Rares und Schätze nachjagen interessanter als immer und immer wieder die selben 10 Schafe zu töten.


----------



## Nexilein (11. Januar 2015)

Wie sollte der Deiner Meinung Nach geschlossen werden? Willst du eine Quest geh da hin und befreie den Raid ?


 

Aber sicher doch.

Das nennt sich "Pre-Quest", führt die Geschichte von der Levelphase zu den Endgame Inhalten, und im Idealfall springen dabei ein paar Items für die Raidvorbereitung heraus. Zugegebener Maßen gibt's ne Hochfels Prequest, darüber kann man sich bei WoD also nicht wirklich beschweren.

 

 


Sorry aber jeden Tag 20 Dailys immer und immer wieder zu machen kann wohl kaum der Anspruch eines ganzen Addons sein. Ich finde Rares und Schätze nachjagen interessanter als immer und immer wieder die selben 10 Schafe zu töten.


 

 

Bei Dailies geht es ja nicht darum zu grinden, sondern um fraktionsspezifische Questreihen, bzw. die dadurch fortgeführte Geschichte; und da hapert es bei WoD doch gewaltig. Im Endeffekt hat man den Grindaspekt der Dailies in die täglichen Garnisonquest gepackt, und die Story wird über eine (hundsmiserable) Garnisonsquestreihe mit wöchentlicher Quest erzählt. Dass viele Spieler mit Grind-pur glücklicher sind als mit dem MoP-Ansatz spricht wohl Bände...

 

 


aber wenn du dein Gear zusammen hattets konntest du mit dem ersten Raid starten. Nur in MoP war es so "schlimm", dass du deine Tapferkeitspunkte nicht ausgeben konntest weil du diese Fraktion nicht auf Erfürchtig gebracht hattest. In ALLEN Addons zuvor waren Tapferkeitspunkte die einzige notwendige Ressource.


 

 

Also Tapferkeitspunkte haben ja sowas von garnichts mit Raidvorbereitung zu tun. Das ist in erster Linie ein alternativer Weg um an Gear zu kommen.

 

 


Jetzt ist der Endgamecontent deutlich größer. LFR + Normal + HC sind 3 Modi die man alle toll random machen kann.


 

Mehrere Schwierigkeitsgrade parallel zu raiden ist doch keine ernsthafte Contenterweiterung. Die niedrigeren Schwierigkeitsgrade lassen sich nutzen um das Equip für den Progress etwas aufzubessern, aber schon alleine zeitlich ist das absolutes Fastfood.


----------



## LoveThisGame (11. Januar 2015)

Okay in WOTLK konnte man noch Rufgear kaufen was ebenfalls ganz brauchbar war.
 

In Cata ebenfalls. Auf niedrigen Ruf Stufen gab es NHC und HC Dungeon Gear auf Ehrfürchtig dann Raid Gear. Auch das war "ganz brauchbar".

 

 

 

 Also Tapferkeitspunkte haben ja sowas von garnichts mit Raidvorbereitung zu tun. Das ist in erster Linie ein alternativer Weg um an Gear zu kommen.
 

Marken oder Tapferkeitspunkte hatten immer etwas mit Raidvorbereitung zu tun! Denn man hat sie schließlich während der Raidvorbereitung in den HC Dungeons bereits mit gefarmt!

 

 

 

 Mehrere Schwierigkeitsgrade parallel zu raiden ist doch keine ernsthafte Contenterweiterung.
 

Es ist die billigste Contentstreckung! Mit dem Nebeneffekt das man nichts mehr anderes sieht egal mit welchem Char ganz egal welches Gearniveau dieser Char hat! Und das ist nach kürzester Zeit einfach nur ermüdend!

 

 

 

 Aber sicher doch. Das nennt sich "Pre-Quest", führt die Geschichte von der Levelphase zu den Endgame Inhalten, und im Idealfall springen dabei ein paar Items für die Raidvorbereitung heraus. Zugegebener Maßen gibt's ne Hochfels Prequest, darüber kann man sich bei WoD also nicht wirklich beschweren.
 

Das geht nicht mehr. Denn dazu braucht man Zeit, und die hat ein gewisser Teil der Kundschaft bekanntlich nicht. Da muss alles sofort und ohne Umwege zugänglich sein und darf maximal 30 Minuten am Stück dauern. Willkommen in dem was man heute WoW nennt!


----------



## zampata (11. Januar 2015)

Bei Dailies geht es ja nicht darum zu grinden, sondern um fraktionsspezifische Questreihen, bzw. die dadurch fortgeführte Geschichte; und da hapert es bei WoD doch gewaltig. Im Endeffekt ha...

Du machst 3 Wochen eine Daily bis du den Ruf auf die nächste Stufe gebracht hast und dann bekommst du du 20 Zeilen, die die Storry weiter erzählen?

Bis du den nächsten Storryblock bekommst haste doch wieder alles vergessen.

 

 

 


 

Aber sicher doch.

Das nennt sich "Pre-Quest", führt die Geschichte von der Levelphase zu den Endgame Inhalten, und im Idealfall springen dabei ein paar Items für die Raidvorbereitung heraus. Zugegebener Maßen gibt's ne Hochfels Prequest, darüber kann man sich bei WoD also nicht wirklich beschweren.

In Cata wurde eine  Geschichte mit netten Videos während des Drachenseele Raids erzählt.. Hat nur kaum einen Interessiert.

Die wenigsten Spieler, dürften wenn sie endlich 100 geworden sind noch Lust haben weitere Quest machen zu müssen.

Man sieht ja bei TESO wie sehr sich die Spieler freuen nach Erreichen der Max Stufe weitere Veteranenstufen sammeln zu dürfen/müssen.


----------



## Nexilein (11. Januar 2015)

Marken oder Tapferkeitspunkte hatten immer etwas mit Raidvorbereitung zu tun! Denn man hat sie schließlich während der Raidvorbereitung in den HC Dungeons bereits mit gefarmt!


 

Ja, für Leute die den Content gerne überequippt angehen (und hinterher wahrscheinlich über den niedrigen Schwierigkeitsgrad schimpfen).

Ich spiele seit BC in einem ganz durchschnittlichen Raid, und mehr als ein oder zwei Besuche in jeder Highlevel-Instanz gabe es bei uns vor dem Raidstart nie. Natürlich springen dabei evtl. auch ein oder zwei Items von einem Rufhändler heraus, dass kann ja auch durchaus Sinn machen wenn gewisse Slots in den Lootables ungünstig platziert sind. Aber auf massives Punktefarmen als Vorbereitung waren die Raids noch nie gebalanced.

 

 


Du machst 3 Wochen eine Daily bis du den Ruf auf die nächste Stufe gebracht hast und dann bekommst du du 20 Zeilen, die die Storry weiter erzählen? Bis du den nächsten Storryblock bekommst haste doch wieder alles vergessen.


 

 

Die Darstellung ist doch vollkommen übertrieben...

Beim Goldenen Lotus waren es 15 Tage bis Respektvoll, wobei man jeweils 4 Tage für Freundlich und Wohlwollend gebraucht hat. Bei jeder Rufstufe gab es neben neuen Dailies erstmal eine eigene Questreihe die die Story weitergetrieben hat. Zudem gab es einen Quest-Pool, so dass man nicht jeden Tag die selben Quest erledigen musste. Und dabei war der Goldene Louts noch eine der "schlimmeren" Fraktionen.

 

Bei den Klaxxi waren es 10 Tage bis Respektvoll, wobei man 4 verschiedene Gebiete für die Dailies hatte. Eine Dailiezone zwei/drei mal zu spielen ist wahrlich etwas anderes als 3 Wochen lang die selbe Quest zu grinden....

 

*Vor allem aber:* Was sich seit MoP geändert hat ist nur das Storytelling. Der Grind für Punkte, wenn man sie denn haben will, ist kein bisschen weniger geworden. Außerdem konnte ich mir bei MoP aussuchen wo ich Queste. Ob ich Erfolge bei Fraktion X, ein Item von Fraktion Y oder das  Reittier von Fraktion Z wollte, war meine Entscheidung. Mit WoD eintscheided ein blöder Tisch wo ich spielen darf....


----------



## zampata (11. Januar 2015)

Ja, für Leute die den Content gerne überequippt angehen (und hinterher wahrscheinlich über den niedrigen Schwierigkeitsgrad schimpfen).

Ich spiele seit BC in einem ganz durchschnittlichen Raid, und mehr als ein oder zwei Besuche in jeder Highlevel-Instanz gabe es bei uns vor dem Raidstart nie. Natürlich springen dabei evtl. auch ein oder zwei Items von einem Rufhändler heraus, dass kann ja auch durchaus Sinn machen wenn gewisse Slots in den Lootables ungünstig platziert sind. Aber auf massives Punktefarmen als Vorbereitung waren die Raids noch nie gebalanced.

Du bist gerade 100 geworden (90, 85, 80, 70) und hast gerade mal das Levelgear an. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass auch DU zuerst Gear aus den Normalen / Heroischen Dungeons besorgt hast bevor du mit dem Raiden begonnen hast.

Und was hast du mit den Tapferkeitspunkten gemacht, die du damals in den Dungeons oder im ersten Raid gehohlt hast? Mit Sicherheit hast du sie nicht auf dem Cap versauern lassen sondern ausgegeben wenn du Droppech hattest oder ans Cap gelangt warst. Was hast du denn in den Wochen von WoD und MoP (okay bei MoP bin ich mir nicht mehr Sicher) gemacht, in der der Raid geschlossen war? Wirklich nur 2 Dungeonbesuche?

Das halte ich jetzt nicht gerade für glaubhaft.

 

Ich nehme mal WoD als Beispiel heran. WoD schlägt für Hochfels Normal eine Gegenstandsstufe von 630 vor. Für den LFR benötigst du 615.

Hast du mit Itemlevel 600 versucht den Raid zu starten?

Okay ob du jetzt 630er Equip aus Hero Dungeons besorgt hast oder weiter gequestet hattest und auf aufgewertete Questgegenstände gehoff hast oder ob du dein Gear aus Garnissionsmissionen besorgt hast

spielt IMMOH keine Rolle - da kann doch jeder das machen was einem Spaß macht. Jedenfalls Hattest du irgendwoher besseres Gear besorgt.

Ansonsten hätte ich wirklich gern einen Beleg dass du den ersten Raid mit Itemlevel 600 betrehten hattest.

 

Anmerkung: Wenn du in Cata gequestet hattest, hattest du pro Daily ebenfalls 5 Tapferkeitspunkte erhalten.

 

 

 

 


Die Darstellung ist doch vollkommen übertrieben...

Ich weiß nicht wie lange du gebraucht hast aber ich habe mehrere Monate benötigt. Okay das lag zugegeben auch daran dass ich nicht jeden Tag Lust hatte die Quest zu machen

und auch nicht jeden Tag Zeit hatte 3 Stunden zu Questen. Und am Ende hatte ich mich auch lieber mit den Raids als mit den Daily Quest beschäftigt.

Die Frage ist jetzt, ist meine oder deine Schätzung realistischer für die Mehrzahl der Spieler.

 


Beim Goldenen Lotus waren es 15 Tage bis Respektvoll, wobei man jeweils 4 Tage für Freundlich und Wohlwollend gebraucht hat. Bei jeder Rufstufe gab es neben neuen Dailies erstmal eine eigene Questreihe die die Story weitergetrieben hat. Zudem gab es einen Quest-Pool, so dass man nicht jeden Tag die selben Quest erledigen musste. 

Okay nehm ich mal deine Zeitschätzung. Ganz ehrlich auch nach 4 Tagen habe ich vergessen was ich damals gelesen habe. Also ich notiere mir das nicht. Und wenn du nicht nur eine Fraktion machst sondern alle 5 Fraktionen versuchst "abzuquesten" dann blick zumindest ich auch nicht mehr durch was ich da vor 4 Tagen mal gelesen habe.

 


*Vor allem aber:* Was sich seit MoP geändert hat ist nur das Storytelling. Der Grind für Punkte, wenn man sie denn haben will, ist kein bisschen weniger geworden. Außerdem konnte ich mir bei MoP aussuchen wo ich Queste. Ob ich Erfolge bei Fraktion X, ein Item von Fraktion Y oder das  Reittier von Fraktion Z wollte, war meine Entscheidung. Mit WoD eintscheided ein blöder Tisch wo ich spielen darf....

Sooo ganz frei warst du auch nicht. Es gab Fraktionen die nichts nützliches für dich hatten und da jede Fraktion nur wenige Teile bot bestimmte indirekt dein schlechtestes Teil welche Fraktion dir nun am meisten bringt.

In Cata warst du meiner Meinung nach freier, da die Auswahl deutlich größer war. Zumal damals die Verzauberungen Accountgebunden waren.

Okay natürlich könntest du auch sagen dass der Raid dir vollkommen egal ist dann bist du in der Tat frei.

 

Allerdings hattest du in MoP die Wahl zwischen* Daily dort, Daily drüben oder Daily hier*. Jetzt hast du wenigstens die Wahl ob du den doofen *Tisch benutzt, Schätze suchst oder RareMob farmst*.

Ich finde das aktuelle deutlich Interessanter da ich eben nicht mehr jeden Tag Dailys machen muss sondern einfach die Wahl habe ob ich Faul am Tisch stehen möchte oder nicht. Jetzt hat man eine Alternative und ist nicht zum Dauerquesten gezwungen. Ach ja bevor ich es vergesse, in WoD habe ich wirklich das Gefühl dass ich diese Dinge auch ganz sein lassen kann und stattdessen nur Dungeons bestreiten könnte.

Das ist doch gerade das Tolle dran, man wird nicht mehr gezwungen zu Questen sondern kann die Tätigkeit nachgehen die einem am meisten gefällt. 

 

Wieso war die Zeitlose Insel soviel bevölkerter als die Insel des Donners? Und noch etwas anderes was ich früher wirklich schrecklich fand. Die DailyQuestGrinderei verspertte einem das Zusammenspiel komplett.

Wenn ich die Insel des Donners als Beispiel nehme. Damals kam jeder zu einer anderen Zeit nach Hause und loggte sich zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten ein oder aus. Spieler A der 10 Min früher kam begann mit Quest 1 während Speiler B 10 Min späer kam und dann erst mit Quest 1 begann. Spieler A war zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon bei Quest 3.

Folge dieses Konzepts: wollten die beiden zusammen spielen musste A einfach 20 Min warten... Mega spannend.

Das war dann doch in der Zeitlosen Insel deutlich besser umgesetzt. Es spielt einfach kaum eine Rolle ob du schon 20 Frösche gekloppt hattest oder nicht an konnte trotzdem zusammen spielen

und musste dann nächste Woche einfach ein paar weniger Frösche kloppen. Zu mal man dort eher das Gefühl hatte sich frei umzusehen und die Welt zu entdecken anstelle von Questgeber zu Questmob sprinten.

 

Insofern stimmt. Das Storrytelling ist anders geworden.  Man hat jetzt mehr Freiheiten

 

By the Way , wo ist nur das tolle Konzept aus WOTLK mit den Weakly Quest hin.


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Januar 2015)

Natürlich erscheint einem dann die Version mit dem Y am sinnvollsten, da man bis jetzt nur die Vokabel day kannte.

Daily ist auch vollkommen richtig. Wer glaubt es wäre anders, sollte mal in den Duden schauen.

 

Ich mach es mal, brauchst du nicht suchen. 

http://www.duden.de/suchen/dudenonline/Daily


----------



## Nexilein (11. Januar 2015)

Du bist gerade 100 geworden (90, 85, 80, 70) und hast gerade mal das Levelgear an. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass auch DU zuerst Gear aus den Normalen / Heroischen Dungeons besorgt hast bevor du mit dem Raiden begonnen hast. Und was hast du mit den Tapferkeitspunkten gemacht, die du damals in den Dungeons oder im ersten Raid gehohlt hast? Mit Sicherheit hast du sie nicht auf dem Cap versauern lassen sondern ausgegeben wenn du Droppech hattest oder ans Cap gelangt warst. Was hast du denn in den Wochen von WoD und MoP (okay bei MoP bin ich mir nicht mehr Sicher) gemacht, in der der Raid geschlossen war? Wirklich nur 2 Dungeonbesuche? Das halte ich jetzt nicht gerade für glaubhaft.


 

 

Natürlich muss man sich für den Raid erstmal equippen. Aber dafür gibt's zunächst mal 5er Inis und evtl. ein bisschen Crafting; wochenlanges Ruffarmen für Items auf Raidniveau ist aber eben kein Muss.

Und bis ich an irgend ein Punktecap gekommen bin, hat es bisher auch immer eine ganze Weile gedauert; zwischen Level 90 und dem ersten Raidabend habe ich z.B. 5 Heroinis gespielt. Wobei da speziell bei MoP die Ruffraktionen besonders unwichtig waren, da man die Punkte ja auch zum upgraden verwenden konnte.

 

 


Ich weiß nicht wie lange du gebraucht hast aber ich habe mehrere Monate benötigt. Okay das lag zugegeben auch daran dass ich nicht jeden Tag Lust hatte die Quest zu machen und auch nicht jeden Tag Zeit hatte 3 Stunden zu Questen. Und am Ende hatte ich mich auch lieber mit den Raids als mit den Daily Quest beschäftigt. Die Frage ist jetzt, ist meine oder deine Schätzung realistischer für die Mehrzahl der Spieler.


 

Ich rechne ehrlich gesagt in Ruf/Tag und schaue dann wie lange man für eine bestimmte Rufstufe braucht. Ob man die Dailies dann macht muss jeder selber wissen.

Unterm Strich sieht es aber nunmal so aus: 8 mal die Dailies vom Goldenen Lotus, ein oder zwei mal die Dailies bei den Klaxxi. Dann hat man Zugriff auf die wesentlichen Rezepte, und was danach kommt hat mit Raidvorbereitung nichts mehr zu tun. Und selbst bei den meisten Rezepten genügt es, wenn die irgend jemand aus der Gilde hat.

 

 


Sooo ganz frei warst du auch nicht. Es gab Fraktionen die nichts nützliches für dich hatten und da jede Fraktion nur wenige Teile bot bestimmte indirekt dein schlechtestes Teil welche Fraktion dir nun am meisten bringt. In Cata warst du meiner Meinung nach freier, da die Auswahl deutlich größer war. Zumal damals die Verzauberungen Accountgebunden waren. Okay natürlich könntest du auch sagen dass der Raid dir vollkommen egal ist dann bist du in der Tat frei.


 

Man war vor allem dann frei, wenn man sich vor dem Raidstart nicht mit Raidequip eingedeckt hat...

 

 


Allerdings hattest du in MoP die Wahl zwischen Daily dort, Daily drüben oder Daily hier. Jetzt hast du wenigstens die Wahl ob du den doofen Tisch benutzt, Schätze suchst oder RareMob farmst. Ich finde das aktuelle deutlich Interessanter da ich eben nicht mehr jeden Tag Dailys machen muss sondern einfach die Wahl habe ob ich Faul am Tisch stehen möchte oder nicht. Jetzt hat man eine Alternative und ist nicht zum Dauerquesten gezwungen. Ach ja bevor ich es vergesse, in WoD habe ich wirklich das Gefühl dass ich diese Dinge auch ganz sein lassen kann und stattdessen nur Dungeons bestreiten könnte. Das ist doch gerade das Tolle dran, man wird nicht mehr gezwungen zu Questen sondern kann die Tätigkeit nachgehen die einem am meisten gefällt.


 

Mal abgesehen davon, dass die tägliche Grindquest, Schätze über die man sowieso zufällig stolpert und Rares von denen man die meisten schon beim Leveln legt, relativ wenig mit "Story" zu tun haben: Wieso hast du dich in MoP nicht frei gefühlt? Warum haben in MoP Dungeons nicht gereicht?

Was ich seit MoP nicht verstehe ist, warum sich Spieler dazu gezwungen fühlen Dailies zu machen.

Das Equip bekommt man auf anderem Wege schneller. Rezepte sind zwar nice-to-have, aber wenn die jemand aus der Gilde kann reicht das zur Not auch. Reittiere und ähnlicher Schnickschnack ist ja wohl wirklich absolut optional.

Wenn ich dann keine Dailies mag, dann mache ich sie eben einfach nicht...


----------



## Tidra-on (12. Januar 2015)

BC wird als bestes Addon von Wow bewertet. Da ist sich die sonst so uneinige Fanbase fast einstimmig sicher.

BC zb. bietet aber genau das was WoD komplett abgeht. Genau solche Pre Quests, das man sich nach und nach durch Story und Gebiete kämpft.

Ich hab nun mal für einen Selbsttest meinen noch offenen Boost beuntzt.

 

Stand gestern, Level 91,5 mit nicht mal 2 Stunden Spielzeit...heute hatte ich bisher nur ne knappe Stunde...reichte aber für ein Level, Garni auf 2, und 3 Anhänger...

Und aus Erfahrung weiss ich das die nächsten Level noch flotter gehen. Dagegen ist selbst Woltk ein Marathon...

 

Überall wird immer gegen Daylies und Grinden gemeckert. Dabei ist WOD nach Abschluss der bestehenden Quests (und egal was du sagst Derulu es sind deutlich weniger als Woltk und BC, kann man auch ganz einfach nachrechnen.), pures Grind...die Daylies vom Tisch ...ich bitte euch...das Grind pur...dagegen waren die Mop Daylies lustiges kurzweiliges Bespassen. Hab heute wieder irgendwas mit Klippe und Schattenmondtal gemacht....das war übelst....Mopweggekloppe wie zu finstersten Classiczeiten...inklusive der "Ich hau erstmal alles an und ihr macht sie platt" Leute. Was daraus entssteht ist simples Stellencamping...bei dem heute zb weiss man wo ein Portal das es zu zerstören gilt mit 2 gegenern spawnt...bringt 10 %...Super dementsprechend wird da gecampt...in den Spitzen von Arrak sinds zb die Gefangenen und Gegner nahe des Abgabe NPCs...da rennt kaum einer hoch wozuz auch...mit der richtigen Moral hauste die 100 % in locker max 3 Anläufen weg...sind nur 2 Beispiele....

 

Ach ja Rare und Schätze....klar das ist Inhalt...das ist kein Grind...*nochmal kopfschüttel*

 

Vor MOP hat jeder Daylies gemacht...gab ja nur die 25...da hat man geheult weils ne Begrenzung gab...mit Mop fiel die und plötzlich hat man gejammert das es zuviele Daylies gibt? Und was haben wir davon? Grind Grind und nochmal Grind...schlimmer als es die ganzen Daylies vorher geschafft hätten.


----------



## Derulu (12. Januar 2015)

Vor MOP hat jeder Daylies gemacht...gab ja nur die 25...da hat man geheult weils ne Begrenzung gab...mit Mop fiel die und plötzlich hat man gejammert das es zuviele Daylies gibt? Und was haben wir davon? Grind Grind und nochmal Grind...schlimmer als es die ganzen Daylies vorher geschafft hätten. 
 

Tja, so ist das nun Mal, man reagiert aber (immer) auf das, was "die Community" verlangt (und was meist bei den Accountkündigungsgründen oft und oft angeführt wird) - die "Community" ist aber nunmal sehr sehr groß und sehr sehr divergent

 

Aber falls es dich beruhigt: BC wurde als der Untergang von WoW gesehen, als es angekündigt war, als es neu war und auch als es lief (Mist, ich finde meinen knapp 200 Seiten lang Thread aus dem mmo-champion-Forum nicht mehr, der davon handelt, wie BC WoW zerstören wird und wie schlecht das nicht alles ist)^^


----------



## Grushdak (12. Januar 2015)

@ Derulu

 

So habe ich das in keinster Weise erlebt, weder ingame - noch in Foren (gab es da mmo ch überhaupt schon?^^).

Ganz im Gegenteil, WoW gewann mit Ankündigung und Release wieder deutlich an Aufwind.

Es wurden alle Verkaufsrekorde gebrochen und bis heute nicht wieder erreicht.

 

ps.

Vielleicht findest Du den Thread nicht, weil es ihn gar nicht gab? 

Und von wegen mein 200seitiger Thread - Du hast also 200 Seiten geschreiben?^^


----------



## zyx4321 (12. Januar 2015)

Hallo

 

ich spiele seit 2008 mit Unterbrechungen WOW. Aber was mir hier vorgesetzt wurde von Blizz ist das mit Abstand dünnste AddOn. Klar wer mit 10 Chars jeden Tag 10 Garnis besucht

hat genug zu tun. Aber was hat es noch mit WoW zu tun??

Wenn Patch 6.1 so mager bleibt dann steht wieder ne längere Pause an. Dann lieber nichts zocken als diesen Magerquark.


----------



## Nexilein (12. Januar 2015)

@ Derulu

 

So habe ich das in keinster Weise erlebt, weder ingame - noch in Foren (gab es da mmo ch überhaupt schon?^^).

Ganz im Gegenteil, WoW gewann mit Ankündigung und Release wieder deutlich an Aufwind.

Es wurden alle Verkaufsrekorde gebrochen und bis heute nicht wieder erreicht.

 

Klar war BC unglaublich erfolgreich. Aber was kümmert das die laute Minderheit... 

Ich kann mich da auch noch gut dran erinnern: Der Itemreset war unzumutbar, Raumschiffe und Laser-Elfen gingen garnicht, Epics für Randomraids waren eine Beleidigung, mit 25 Mann haben Raids überhaupt keinen Spaß mehr gemacht, der T6 Content war viel zu leicht, und zu guter letzt hat dann der 30% Nerf dem Spiel den Todesstoß versetzt. War wirklich schlimm damals


----------



## Derulu (12. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht findest Du den Thread nicht, weil es ihn gar nicht gab? 


Thread nicht gefunden, aber den Thread, der ein paar der damaligen Aussagen zusammenfasst^^

http://www.mmo-champion.com/threads/1404221-quot-TBC-ruined-game-quot-quotes


----------



## Grushdak (12. Januar 2015)

Naja, ich habe es definitiv anders erlebt.

Auch hatte es verhältnismäßig lange gedauert, bis die Raids gecleart wurden - da hatten viele Probleme gehabt.

 

Aber egal nun, es war einmal ... wir leben im heute.


----------



## Nexilein (12. Januar 2015)

Thread nicht gefunden, aber den Thread, der ein paar der damaligen Aussagen zusammenfasst^^

http://www.mmo-champion.com/threads/1404221-quot-TBC-ruined-game-quot-quotes

 

OMG, vielen Dank Derulu. Das ist noch viel bessser als ich es in Erinnerung hatte :-)


----------



## Tidra-on (12. Januar 2015)

Hmmm mein englisch ist ja nicht das Beste. Aber aus den Quotes geht mehrheitlich hervor das BC schon zu leicht war? o.o

Das ist wenn wenn man das ursprüngliche Classic sieht ja auch ein Quantensprung gewesen, Das darf man hier nicht ausser acht lassen...nun sind wir alle 4 addons schlauer...aber mal ehrlich die leute die sich DORT aufregen würden WoD nicht mal mehr mitm Arsch anfassen -.-

 

Vom ursprünglichen Wow ist so gar nichts mehr geblieben (auch nicht von bc und woltk) ... Daqs ist mal fakt...wer das nicht sehen mag...

 

Ich hab derweil mit zwei chars lev 100 und alle quests voll...was bleibt ist mager....und genau da kommt der kritikpunkt den ich nachvollziehen kann ins spiel...browsergame...wenn de keinen bock hast dich unendlich durch die dungeons zu quälen machste halt nochn char...ab 2-3 chars auf 100 (und das geht ja flott) ...isses nur noch das


----------



## zampata (12. Januar 2015)

Natürlich muss man sich für den Raid erstmal equippen. Aber dafür gibt's zunächst mal 5er Inis und evtl. ein bisschen Crafting; wochenlanges Ruffarmen für Items auf Raidniveau ist aber eben kein Muss.

Und bis ich an irgend ein Punktecap gekommen bin, hat es bisher auch immer eine ganze Weile gedauert; zwischen Level 90 und dem ersten Raidabend habe ich z.B. 5 Heroinis gespielt. Wobei da speziell bei MoP die Ruffraktionen besonders unwichtig waren, da man die Punkte ja auch zum upgraden verwenden konnte.

Okay du hast recht,mein Fehler. Es waren Gerechtigkeitspunkte und keine Tapferkeitspunkte, die ich im Sinn hatte.

http://wow.mmozone.de/mists-of-pandaria/ruf-fraktionen/ 

Dort stehen noch die alten Voraussetzungen und bis ich - als zugebener Questhasser - den Ruf zusammen hatte war das Item fast überflüssig.

Ich hätte es mir am Anfang aber sehr gewünscht.

 

 

Ich rechne ehrlich gesagt in Ruf/Tag und schaue dann wie lange man für eine bestimmte Rufstufe braucht. Ob man die Dailies dann macht muss jeder selber wissen.

Unterm Strich sieht es aber nunmal so aus: 8 mal die Dailies vom Goldenen Lotus, ein oder zwei mal die Dailies bei den Klaxxi. 


Naja .. Also bei mir sahs so aus dass ich für die Dailys nur am Wochenende Zeit hatte. Wenn ich abends nach Hause kam dann war Dailys machen 

das letzte auf das ich Lust hatte. Daher war ich dann lieber in einem Dungeon und dann war die Zeit auch fast wieder rum.Nun ja so wurden aus 8 Dailys bei mir 4 Wochen

(Samstag + Sonntag).

 

Und ich war niemand der jedes Rezept haben wollte, ich habe mich auch bei anderen "bedient" (wenn man das Wort für jemanden der das Rezept bereits hat verwenden darf).

 

 


 

Wieso hast du dich in MoP nicht frei gefühlt? Warum haben in MoP Dungeons nicht gereicht?

Was ich seit MoP nicht verstehe ist, warum sich Spieler dazu gezwungen fühlen Dailies zu machen.

Das Equip bekommt man auf anderem Wege schneller. Rezepte sind zwar nice-to-have, aber wenn die jemand aus der Gilde kann reicht das zur Not auch. Reittiere und ähnlicher Schnickschnack ist ja wohl wirklich absolut optional.

Wenn ich dann keine Dailies mag, dann mache ich sie eben einfach nicht...

Weil es relativ wenig Spaß macht solange Blizzard Marken als  Methode zum Ausgleich von Lootpech betrachtet. Klar die Dungeons haben mir Spaß gemacht, wenn ich aber dann sehe

dass ich schon wieder am damaligen Cap von 3000 oder 4000 Gerechtigkeitspunkten war und ich mir nichts davon kaufen konnte, da mir der Ruf eben fehlte dann kommt eben keine Freude mehr auf.

Dann ärgert man sich dass man gezwungen wird diesen Ruf zu erfarmen. Früher gabs ja noch tolle Wappenröcke aber in MoP?

 

Da gefällt mir das jetzt System besser. Ich kann durch meine Dungeons rennen und wenn ich Bonusloot verwenden möchte dann muss ich für Glücksamolette nicht extra Dailys machen.



 

 

 

 


. Was daraus entssteht ist simples Stellencamping...bei dem heute zb weiss man wo ein Portal das es zu zerstören gilt mit 2 gegenern spawnt...bringt 10 %...Super dementsprechend wird da gecampt...in den Spitzen von Arrak sinds zb die Gefangenen und Gegner nahe des 

Ich mache ehrlich gesagt nur die zwei Quest die man auch in einem Raid machen kann., Dann flügt man mal kräftig durch und ist sogut wie fertig und alle sind Happy ;-)

 


 Und was haben wir davon? Grind Grind und nochmal Grind...schlimmer als es die ganzen Daylies vorher geschafft hätten.

Ganz ehrlich: der Daily Grind ist mir hundert mal lieber als der Daily Quest Grind. Wenn ich an die Zeitlose Insel denke geht es nicht nur mir so.


 
 
 


Hmmm mein englisch ist ja nicht das Beste. Aber aus den Quotes geht mehrheitlich hervor das BC schon zu leicht war? o.o

Das ist wenn wenn man das ursprüngliche Classic sieht ja auch ein Quantensprung gewesen, Das darf man hier nicht ausser acht lassen...nun sind wir alle 4 addons schlauer...aber mal ehrlich die leute die sich DORT aufregen würden WoD nicht mal mehr mitm Arsch anfassen 

Das stimmt... Ich kenne ein paar die wirklich in Classic gespielt haben und dann aufgehört haben als BC kam. Einerseits beschweren sich die Leute dass das mit BC leichter wurde (naja sie haben Sunnwell ja auch nie gesehen) anderseits sagen sie selbst dass man im 40er Raid eh nicht merkte wenn 5 Leute AFK essen sind.


----------



## Tidra-on (12. Januar 2015)

Willst mich verallbern? Sunnwell war damals schon ein viel zu leichter und schneller Witz, da hab ich ja länger für seher bzw. aldor gebraucht ^^


----------



## Tidra-on (12. Januar 2015)

Wenn also Grind das Wahre ist, hab ich in den letzten Jahren wohl irwas falsch verstanden als genau diese Masse eben keinen Grind haben wollte. Aber ich werd ja auch alt...und vergesslich...manchmal is das wohl besser...


----------



## zampata (16. Januar 2015)

Wenn also Grind das Wahre ist, hab ich in den letzten Jahren wohl irwas falsch verstanden als genau diese Masse eben keinen Grind haben wollte. Aber ich werd ja auch alt...und vergesslich...manchmal is das wohl besser...

Natürlich macht es auch kein Spaß täglich 30  Stunden Mobs zu kloppen um eine neue Rufstufe zu erhalten. In BC gab es halt verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Du konntest Mobs kloppen und Ruf grinden

oder du machst die 5 Dailys und hast etwas Ruf bekommen. In WoTLK hattest du ja auch die Wahl ob du Dailys machen wolltest oder den Wappenrock verwenden wolltest.

Du hattest halt die Wahl... Dann kam 5.1 und 5.2...... Wären sie bei 5 Dailys geblieben dann wären die Spieler auch nicht so sauer und würden sich über neue Dailys nicht aufregen.

Da Blizzard es mal wieder übertrieben hat sind die Spieler halt sauer und haben erst mal von Dailys genug. 

Im nächsten Addon ändert sich das dann wieder. Wenn Blizzard dann wieder ein paar Dailys einfügt freuen sich die Spieler wieder.

 

Ist halt wie mit allem. Wenn du eine Kinoeinladung geschenkt bekommst freust du dich und du schaust dir den Film an. Wenn dein einziges Hobby aus Kino besteht geht es dir auch irgendwann auf den 'Sack'

 

 

 
 
 

Willst mich verallbern? Sunnwell war damals schon ein viel zu leichter und schneller Witz, da hab ich ja länger für seher bzw. aldor gebraucht ^^

 
 
Jetzt frag ich mich ob du mich veralbern willst. Wann hattest du Sunnwell gemacht? Allgemein gilt Sunnwell als der schwerste Raid in WoW (Voraussetzung du hattest es vor dem 30 % nerv in BC gemacht)


----------



## hockomat (16. Januar 2015)

3%der Spieler hatten sunwell vor dem nerf clear danach wurden es noch einige mehr aber auch nicht grade viele aber ich glaube er meint die ruffraktion auf der Insel denn in sunwell gab es keinen Ruf soweit ich mich errinnere


----------



## Tidra-on (18. Januar 2015)

Exakt hockomat.

 

Um Raids gings ja auch nicht.

 

Wobei ich nie was gegen die Raid-Rufs hatte mal nebenbei.


----------



## zampata (18. Januar 2015)

Aaaaah du redest von der Insel von Quel'Danas.... Die fand ich auch toll. Abwechslungsreiche Dailys und man hatte trotzdem nicht das Gefühl sie machen zu müssen ;-)

Durch den netten rundweg wurde man doch gut geführt und durch den kontinuierlichen Weiterbau (nicht so wie das doofe Phasing) hatte man als Spieler das Gefühl in einer lebendigen Welt zu leben in der sich was weiter entwickelt. 

Das erinnert mich auch teilweise an andere RPGS wie Baldur's Gate.... 

 

Ich fand das dort genau richtig. Aldor / Seher fand ich auch eher nerviger, irgendwann hatte man sich diese Marken einfach nur noch im AH gekauft

 

 

Jetzt wird mir auch so einiges anderes Klar....

So was wie der Hydrozahn Ruf (die Wasserelementare in Silithus) hatten mir auch kein Spaß gemacht, da haste wirklich nur in einem engen Gebiet Tagelang die selben Viecher gehauen.

Die Dailys aus MoP haben mir aber auch kein Spaß gemacht, ich fand das ehrlich gesagt genauso. Ich hatte das Gefühl dass man tagelang immer die selben Viehcer haut und Quest macht.

Auf der Zeitlosen Insel gehts mir halt anders. Ja auch dort haut man immer die selben Viecher aber es gibt wenigstens Abwechslung. Da sind die Altäre, es gibt starke und schwache Viecher, die Weltbossevents

und da ständig die goldenen Münzen droppen hat man halt noch das Gefühl dass man sie nicht nur wegen dem Ruf haut sondern auch um sich was zu hohlen. Und es gab sogar Viecher die als NichtPetKlasse ziemlich stark waren.

Ich empfand die Insel nicht als totaler Grind sondern als Freihheit, während ich dieses Grindgefühl dass du Kritisiert hast in der Vergangenheit bei den Dailys und noch viel früher bei so was wie den Wasserelementen hatte....

 

 

Raid-Ruf fand ich zu Karazhan Zeiten toll, später wars irgendwie einfach nur so da. In Karzahan konnte man sich noch nettes Zeug kaufen.


----------

